#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-05
<Gallomimia> chronic problem: Caja is not adopting the system theme. Anyone know why this is?
<Gallomimia> sometimes it starts from boot, and sometimes it happens later. no idea how to fix
<Gallomimia> sometimes a relog can fix, sometimes a reboot. sometimes not!
<logical> Hi, can someone suggest me what should i use to open .rar files..
<nomic> rar?
<nomic> "unrar"
<nomic> is the command
<nomic> To extract file.rar file into the current directory, enter:
<nomic> $ unrar e file.rar
<nomic> unrar e filename.rar
<logical> nomic: sorry didnt sawa before your chat, ok i will try unrar now
<logical> seems that i have to install it
<logical> nomic thx works like a charm
<nomic> being "how to extract rar files"
<Gallomimia> no one can help me with broken themes on Caja?
<mrbhardw> helo experts..
<mrbhardw> need one help///
<mrbhardw> while running you tube or vlc ...screen flickers..
<mrbhardw> does any one have solution for this..
<alkisg> Try this command: marco --no-composite --replace
<alkisg> Does this fix the issue?
<mrbhardw> nope..
<alkisg> You already tried it, in 7 seconds?
<mrbhardw> was running this fro very first day..
<nomic> use omxplayer
<nomic> on the raspberry pi 3
<alkisg> This is on an rpi3?
<nomic> well, if.
<alkisg> mrbhardw: is this on an rpi3?
<alkisg> He really doesn't want to say :)
<mrbhardw> ?
<alkisg> .
<mrbhardw> rpi3 ?
<alkisg> nomic suggested that you use omxplayer if you're using a raspberry pi 3
<alkisg> And I asked if you are indeed using one
<mrbhardw> issue is with youtube as well..
<alkisg> What is the output of this command? lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<mrbhardw> lspci -nn -k | grep -A 2 VGA
<mrbhardw> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics [8086:1616] (rev 09)
<mrbhardw> 	Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics [1179:0004]
<mrbhardw> 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<alkisg> OK so you're using intel graphics, no raspberry pi
<alkisg> And the output of this command? gsettings get org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$ gsettings get org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager
<mrbhardw> 'marco-no-composite'
<mrbhardw> mrbhardw@MRBHARDW-IN:~$
<alkisg> Are you using a custom xorg.conf?
<mrbhardw> nope
<alkisg> So you didn't set "tearfree", i assume
<mrbhardw> yes
<mrbhardw> i did'nt
<alkisg> I would try to switch back to uxa, rather than using sna. The default got to be sna for a couple of years, but it wasn't very maintained, and the ubuntu xorg maintainers in 16.10 are going to default to uxa again.
<alkisg> Ask in #ubuntu-x for more details
<mrbhardw> ok
<nigel> woa - my pine64 actually working
<nigel> what sort of a miracle is that
<nigel> Any advice on Flash for pine-64 on ubuntu-mate
<Akuli> don't use flash :)
<nigel> so is youtube out of range then
<Akuli> its not
<Akuli> nowadays youtube uses html5
<nigel> good to hear - more?
<Akuli> flash is legacy
<nigel> excellent
<nigel> how about nz Lightbox
<Akuli> whats that
<Akuli> i haven't ran flash in at least 6 months now
<nigel> its an online TV channel in NZ
<alkisg> Maybe kodi can help there
<alkisg> It has a lot of plugins that don't need flash
<Akuli> if they are using old technology you need to run flash in firefox in wine, if not you don't
<alkisg> I don't think he can run wine in an arm platform
<Akuli> hmm
<Akuli> ...virtualbox?
<nigel> not sure I want to retool to kodi
<alkisg> It's a different cpu, it would need an emulator
<alkisg> arm is  already 10 times slower, adding an emulator would make it 100 times slower, like 1 frame per hour
<alkisg> ARM is fine for android, but it's not very well supported on gnu linux yet
<alkisg> (meaning all the gpu acceleration etc, not just the cpu)
<nigel> rat - then I might need to retool to android
<nigel> but I am trying to move entirely to linux
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> i can run linux on a 10 year old powerpc g3
<alkisg> nigel: consider retooling to this: http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_343636.html
<alkisg> :)
<Akuli> so you must be able to use it on your arm device
<alkisg> Normal x86 64bit processor :)
<alkisg> Akuli: does your powerpc use the gpu to boot?
<Akuli> i dont know
<alkisg> Does it rely on the gpu for all the intensive operations, like video decoding?
<alkisg> That's where linux support has issues, and omxplayer etc are needed
<Akuli> i had some trouble with getting x to work and it was really slow
<Akuli> so i decided to just get rid of x and use it the real way
<alkisg> It's about the same for arm platforms. They're best suited for mobile phones, not for desktops.
<Akuli> i mean... it worked
<alkisg> Sure, rpi2 here works too, but it's not really usable as a desktop pc
<Akuli> if that was my only computer i would get my stuff done with it
<nigel> I'll check it out
<Akuli> 256MB of ram was the only real limit, but other than that it was usable
<nigel> looks OK - but my Pine64 was $15
<alkisg> nigel: add the ram, sdcard, hmdi cables , case etc
<alkisg> There are cheaper ones as well, from 20$
<alkisg> (including all those that I mentioned)
<alkisg> But if you want to do normal desktop work, better get a x86 machine
<nigel> sd card was lying around, RAM included, hdmi cable also lyting around, case is made of cardboard
<nigel> keyboard - $1 from charity shop
<alkisg> And 200 hours to get it to work in 1/10 of the real pc capabilities ==> priceless
<alkisg> If you want a print server, sure, use it
<alkisg> If you want a desktop pc, save yourself the time
<alkisg> Actually I had issues making rpi2 a print server, some lexmark printer only had x86 binaries
<nigel> haha - its a photo server and a TV server
<nigel> desktop is my $25 repurposed Dell Latitude
<alkisg> 21 euros: http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_401687.html
<nigel> way faster than the RPi
<alkisg> quad core, designed as a tv box, using android, has binary gpu drivers for acceleration
<alkisg> Me, I do want to be able to use flash, so I don't buy arm
<Akuli> i don't, but i don't have any arm devices anyway
<Akuli> just powerpc, i386 and amd64.
<hsmouc> ?
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<ubuntu-mate> How can I check all the peripherals before installing?
<alkisg> Try it with a live cd
<ubuntu-mate> I'm on the live session
<alkisg> Plug in the peripherals that you want to test, and see if they're working
<ubuntu-mate> I just like to see that everything works
<ubuntu-mate> the usb is working
<ubuntu-mate> internet too
<ubuntu-mate> is there a special way to check all?
<alkisg> Not really, e.g. you can't have a reliable test for devices that don't really work. Do it manually.
<alkisg> At some point there was a "checkbox" effort, but it didn't get far...
<ubuntu-mate> what would be the most important things to check for?
<ubuntu-mate> I'm new to linux
<ubuntu-mate> I have win 10
<ubuntu-mate> I'd like to do a dual boot
<alkisg> The devices that are outside of your pc, like printer, 3g sticks...
<ubuntu-mate> I read it windows can cause problems
<alkisg> !dual-boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ubuntu-mate> i should disable secure boot
<Akuli> yes
<Akuli> windows 8 and 10 do cause a lot of problems when dualbooting
<alkisg> I would say "may cause if they're not handled properly"
<alkisg> Normally they don't cause any issues...
<ubuntu-mate> what would be your advice for me?
<alkisg> Follow the instructions...
<alkisg> :)
<ubuntu-mate> Yes they are clear, I just wanted to get more info for those that have done dual booting with win 10
<Akuli> most importantly: if ubuntu doesn't detect your windows, cancel the installation and check whats wrong
<Akuli> you need to disable "fast boot" in windows power settings, which basically means it never shuts down fully
<Akuli> so you want it to do that
<ubuntu-mate> ok will do that
<alkisg> You can also reboot from windows, in order to boot from the live cd, instead of shutting down
<alkisg> reboot is always clean...
<Akuli> its behind something like "settings that are currently unavailable", you can probably find a nice tutorial from somewhere
<Akuli> alkisg, wow i didn't know that
<alkisg> It's because they hang a lot, and provide a way to clean up things :)
<Akuli> i guess i've just gotten used to operating systems that do what i want them to do :)
<alkisg> gparted will refuse to resize the windows ntfs volume if it's in use (hibernated etc)
<Akuli> because i've never actually had windows 8 or 10 on one of my computers
 * alkisg had to install a lot of them recently, mainly for games for his kids...
<ubuntu-mate> I'll look for reboot from windows, that's new to me
<ubuntu-mate> I really like the aesthetics of ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> I've searched on google and it only tells of rebooting windows itself
<logical> alkisg and Akuli, also others what do you think about the post i made on UM forum
<logical> https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/a-suggestion-how-to-powerup-ubuntu-mate-irc-support/8715/1
<Akuli> nice idea, but then someone could just tell others to say thanks
<Akuli> and get a bunch of cookies without helping at all
<alkisg> logical: I didn't get the idea. For me, this channel should be specific to issues that belong to the ubuntu-mate code (desktop environment issues, seed issues etc), while the rest of the issues should be redirected to #ubuntu
<Akuli> i don't think that dividing these channels in half like that is good idea
<Akuli> "this does this, that does that"
<alkisg> E.g. suppose someone comes here and wants help installing phpmyadmin
<Akuli> different people need different kind of helping, some prefer a small channel and some need a big channel
<alkisg> Why would that be a topic of #ubuntu-mate instead of #ubuntu?
<Akuli> if that someone doesn't like big channels
<logical> emm alkisg you didnt get the idea xD
<Akuli> also why couldn't we help here with something not specific to mate?
<alkisg> logical: it's a "thank you" idea, while I think the main issue is the topics that we support...
<Akuli> i don't see any problems in that
<logical> akuli you just set the bot that the same person cant give cookies to the same guy for next 10 min
<Akuli> what if i just say "thank you"?
<alkisg> I believe that the person asking for phpmyadmin, would get more help from the 1000 persons in #ubuntu rather than the 100 persons here, because there would be less persons here actually using phpmyadmin
<Akuli> who's going to get the cookie?
<Akuli> alkisg, then that person can go to #ubuntu, which is currently how it goes
<Akuli> but i don't want to see people being forced to #ubuntu from here just because their problem is not mate-specific
<alkisg> Akuli: when people in #ubuntu ask offtopic questions, they redirect them to #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> We don't have to be very strict
<Akuli> and we are not very strict right now
<Akuli> and i think thats great, lets keep it that way
<logical> Ofc the bot needs to be refined, i just put the idea, maybe if i say just thank you it can go to the last person that mentioned my name etc
<alkisg> But it's better if we inform the users where they'll get the best support
<Akuli> the reason for redirecting people away is that the channel is full all the time and there's not time for chitchat
<Akuli> which is obviously not a problem here
<alkisg> logical: about your idea, google for "irc bot karma plugin"
<alkisg> There are many karma plugins implemented
<alkisg> But I don't think I would feel better if I had e.g. 1000 thank you
<alkisg> It might help the new users a bit, so that they would trust someone more, if he had a lot of thank yous
<logical> Well the main point of my question is what do you think about the idea xD, it needs to be refined and prepared
<logical> I got the idea from the freecodecamp chat, since their chat have that ability it rly keeps the people chatting
<ouroumov> I was thinking, what could be helpful is to have "shifts" for helpers. I'm not sure cookies are that good a motivation but what would be nice is if we find a way to maintain round-the-clock coverage of this place
<logical> but people who come here are volontering (i hope i wrote it nice xD) they are not paid members. I come at chat when i log in
<Akuli> i'm not able to come here regularly, and most other helpers aren't either
<Akuli> also i don't want a strict helpers-helpeds division
<alkisg> !karma
<alkisg> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<alkisg> ...we had a karma plugin activated in #ltsp...
<alkisg> We just needed to say !person+1 or something
<logical> lol
<logical> (Y)
<olscumpy> karma seems to be highly motivating on stackexchange
<olscumpy> compare the thorough helpfulness of replies on there, to traditional forums
<alkisg> (1) stackexchange has a "view profile" option, while irc doesn't, and (2) stackexchange is very focused on questions/answers, while forums are not that strict, and that actually motivates helpers looking to help rather than chat
<Akuli> their karma system isn't exactly motivating me though
<olscumpy> true. and quantifiable rewards can demotivate participating "for the fun of it"
<olscumpy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6XAPnuFjJc
<Akuli> im just looking at other peoples karmas like 10000something, mine is 11
<olscumpy> that too. different folks, and all. on any site I use that has a karma-like system, I notice every slight fluctuation, like a facebook friendlist junkie watches their friend count
<thomas__> hello
<DerRaiden> hello and bye
<olscumpy> that happens in other channels, too. people leaving if they don't get a reply in one minute. what if the bot greeted people, could that help?
<logical> not bad idea olscumpy
<olscumpy> can ubuntu mate do okay on a crappy old netbook that originally came with windows xp on it? or should I stick with the typical recommendation of lubuntu, xmonad, etc? I'm a little smitten with mate so far and the netbook is already running ubuntu 14 so it probably upgrades easy...
<logical> yes
<logical> i have ubuntu mate on my old laptop at the moment
<logical> and it works so nice
<logical> 2.0 dual core, came with 1 gb ram, some integrated graphic card 300+mb , i put 2x 2gb ram so i have 4, it works perfectly. I dont need anything better at the moment for my studies
<logical> 8y old laptop
<olscumpy> cool. I only have mate on my good laptop currently
<logical> xfce is more resource heavy than mate (at least in my experience on this laptop) so i would suggest you to stick with mate, it is also very stable
<logical> only if your laptop is ultra old then.. :P
<logical> I would not suggest to go with Ubuntu for old pcs
<logical_> I like to workout! #chatisdead
<olscumpy> busy :P
<logical_> Hey I have on this pc win 7 and UM as dual boot. Now I want just to install UM, so I separated my disk like this  1 part is Win7 2nd Files (whenever i reinstall i keep important files in that part of hdd) and 3rd linux. Can i reinstall and still keep the "files part" as a ntfs. Do I have to manually delete windows and linux and create as one ext4 and swap partition?
<Akuli> doesn't really matter how you do it as long as you have an ext4 mounted at / and a swap
<Akuli> the swap should be about the same size as your ram, but it doesn't need to be more than 3GB
<olscumpy> oops. my swap is 20 gb or so haha
<Akuli> right doesn't need to be that big :)
<Akuli> if you look at the system monitor you'll notice that its not being used much
<olscumpy> wow. 20.8 MiB of 22.4 GiB
<olscumpy> why does linux write it as mib? there's no i in that word
<logical_> ok thx
<Akuli> olscumpy, its mibibytes
<Akuli> i mean
<Akuli> mebibytes
<Akuli> not megabytes
<olscumpy> wild
<olscumpy> 1000 of them instead of 1024 ?
<Akuli> something like that yes
<Akuli> i forgot which is which
<olscumpy> it was always 1024 and "mega" when I used dos / windows
<Akuli> windows might be lying also
<Akuli> there's videos about this on youtube
<olscumpy> there was an option during mate setup to make things 1000 or 1024
<Akuli> i've never heard of that
<olscumpy> maybe it was when I was setting up partitions
<olscumpy> and was just for the one new partition I created
<BlackPanx> hello guys
<BlackPanx> is there a way i can install 4.8 kernel on ubuntu mate ?
<BlackPanx> are there any ppa's for that ?
<Akuli> why do you need it?
<BlackPanx> i run 16.04.1
<Akuli> yes, but why do you need linux 4.2?
<Akuli> i mean 4.8
<BlackPanx> problem is, i use docking station and intel pushed few bugfixes that i'm affected into their nightly build which will come mainline in 4.8 kernel... so far ubuntu mate is on 4.4 ...
<BlackPanx> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=89055 | https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92878 and another that i forgot link
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 89055 in DRM/Intel "[SKL APL] WARN_ON(!wm_changed) hit in the WM code with multiple pipes enabled" [Major,Closed: fixed]
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 92878 in DRM/Intel "eDP link clock recovery fails with *ERROR* too many full retries, give up" [Critical,Resolved: duplicate]
<Akuli> i guess you can build it from source if you really need to
<BlackPanx> that would be worst possibility :)
<alkisg> BlackPanx: this isn't related to mate specifically, it affects all ubuntu versions
<BlackPanx> i really would rather take ppa for it, so i can simply remove it if i hit some other problems
<alkisg> Normally newer kernels are available for lts releases, after each non-lts release is out
<alkisg> This is called "hardware enablement stack"
<Akuli> what does 16.10 come with?
<alkisg> So, when 16.10 is out, you'll be able to install the 16.10 kernel to 16.04
<alkisg> I don't know
<Akuli> i thought it is already
<alkisg> But there's also the "mainline ppa" which has newer kernels that do not have the ubuntu patches
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<alkisg> You can get 4.8 rc4 from there
<alkisg> But when the 16.10 kernel becomes available in 16.04, you should switch to that one  instead
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alkisg> So, normally, the 16.10 kernel will be available for 16.04 at the time when 16.04.2 is out
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<BlackPanx> alksig that is awesome
<BlackPanx> thank you so much for detailed information
<alkisg> use "tab" to autocomplete usernames in irc, to get them right :)
<alkisg> You're welcome!
<alkisg> Btw, google says 16.10 comes with 4.8
<BlackPanx> awesome
<BlackPanx> alkisg, would you suggest me normal mainline kernel from ubuntu or drm-intel-nightly kernel ?
<BlackPanx> i'll just try both and see how it goes
<Akuli> important note: if you want to choose your old kernel you can do that on startup, hold down left shift, go to advanced options and there it is
<BlackPanx> thanks
<BlackPanx> was it always left shift ?
<Akuli> i think so
<Akuli> most of the time i don't use the right shift anyway so i'm not sure
<Akuli> or if you dualboot to windows you get to that grub menu without holding down anything :)
<kirktalon> hello
<kirktalon> ?
<Akuli> hello :)
<kirktalon> Hi, I was wondering if I could get help in ubuntu-mate 16. When I go to the software center on the "welcome" page all I get is package can't be found
<ramdava> 大家好
<Lantizia> Hi folks, I'm hoping you'll permit me to be teeeeetering on the edge of INSANITY
<Lantizia> There is a bug... a really annoying one - one that is so pervasive it existed on 14.04 and now after installing 16.04 (fresh) i see it still exists
<Lantizia> every time I've ever talked about it - no one has any ideas
<Lantizia> but what it does demonstrate is this... ONLY AMERICANS USE UBUNTU MATE
<Lantizia> they must! because everyone else must get really REALLY annoyed at the fact their keyboard layout *ALWAYS* resets back to en_US upon reboot
<Lantizia> despite every config file, every dialog box, every setting saying en_GB (or whatever other language exists)
<Lantizia> now I know americans are a deeply conceited folk and mustn't think all us other folks exist - but we do!! and some testing of other keyboard layouts would be handy!
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't have that issue
<Lantizia> Well I have it on like 5 different machines
<Lantizia> p.s. I'm normally a very calm little IRC talker - but I've so GOT to fix this and I'm completely at a loss what it might be - I need IDEAS people!
<rahtgaz> errmm... Under keyboard preferences what do you see in the layouts pane?
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, british
<Lantizia> well English (UK)
<rahtgaz> No English (US) entry?
<Lantizia> no just that
<Lantizia> you have to add a 2nd English (UK) option, then remove the first one - and you'll magically find it works
<Lantizia> until you reboot
<Lantizia> where it'll be en_US again
<rahtgaz> What's the keyboard model? generic 105-key Intl?
<Lantizia> yeah
<Lantizia> this is a fresh 16.04 install ... no ibus or anything like that installed
<Lantizia> actually I've just booted up my dell lappy (also has 16.04 on it) and that doesn't have the issue
<sixwheeledbeast> I have no issue here English UK so I imagine there is something wrong rather than a bug
<rahtgaz> Go to language support under system->Preferences->Personal
<rahtgaz> Do you have anything there that is English (United STates)?
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, the only languages which are not in grey (i.e. they're in black) on the Language tab are 'English (United Kingdom)' and 'English'  (in that order)
<rahtgaz> hmm..
<Lantizia> i'm asking my partner to get his acer laptop - that has 14.04 on it I think - if that doesn't have the bug... then it must be something to do with the Logitech K360 keyboards I use both here at home and at work
<Lantizia> right ok - his lappy is fine also
<Lantizia> lemme reboot with a normal ps2 keyboard - brb
<Lantizia> ok so at least things have conspired to help narrow this down a little... as my old ubuntu 14.04 hdd went from one pc to another recently - and the other it went to *doesn't* have a logitech k360 keyboard - it seems that it (I never noticed) no longer has the issue
<Lantizia> so the OS hasn't changed - just the hardware it booted up on did
<Lantizia> plus I just tried a ps2 keyb on the machine which isn't working now - works fine
<Lantizia> and both laptops work
<Lantizia> so all this time I've been thinking its multiple machines (at least 3 I use have a logitech k360 keyboard) it must just be some kind of odd reaction linux has to a k360 keyboard
<rahtgaz> in that case try to change the keyboard model to one of the Logitech ones. Probably Logitech Generic Keyboard
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, ok - I can... sure.. but why?  why when my own bios doesn't have an issue, and windows doesn't, heck even dos booted up from a usb pen doesn't (for firmware updates) would linux need to be difficult?
<Lantizia> there is something more going on here
<rahtgaz> The 'why' I can't answer. We are still rying to find a solution. Sometimes the oddest problems only find an explanation after they stop happening
<Lantizia> ok well i picked logitech/generic which instantly fixed it - but that doesn't mean anything - so does re-adding english (uk)... just rebooting now...
<Lantizia> no still broke
<rahtgaz> that was fast
<Lantizia> but that at least proves changing any setting in 'Keyboard' reminds it that it is doing something wrong
<Lantizia> ssd - and it's a fresh install with nothing on it
<rahtgaz> this is 14.04, correct?
<Lantizia> no it is 16.04
<Lantizia> but the issue existed in 14.04 as well - presumably releases in between too - but i don't use them
<rahtgaz> yeah, sorry. I emant 16.04
<Lantizia> i've got 4 machines running 14.04 and 2 running 16.04 in total
<rahtgaz> It's just moving to a PS2 isn't helpgul. I wished you had another USB keyboard around
<Lantizia> i do - want me to try?
<rahtgaz> that would be better. if it happens also on that keyboard we know it's ubuntu-mATE fault
<Lantizia> ah you think it might be usb keybs in general? good idea
<Lantizia> i'll connect - then reboot it
<Lantizia> btw i'm on another pc - which is why i don't go offline
 * rahtgaz nods
<Lantizia> lol - love it
<Lantizia> connecting the usb keyboard instantly fixed both of them
<Lantizia> lemme just reboot and reproduce that to be sure
<Lantizia> yeah
<rahtgaz> same?
<Lantizia> so i boot up with just the k360 connected (the little logitech unifying receiver) and open pluma... pressing shift+2 gives me @ not "
<Lantizia> if I connect the little keysonic usb keyb i have - the k360 still does the same
<Lantizia> but if I type on the keysonic
<Lantizia> then both keyboards act as they should
<Lantizia> it's like something is triggered in the background
<Lantizia> this is on generic 105 int keyb btw
<rahtgaz> Right. I'd fill a bug on Ubuntu-MATE tracker for the logitech k360.
<Lantizia> it'd be very unlikely it'd just be that one keyb though right?
<rahtgaz> I'm not sure. I find this problem one of the oddest things I've come across. I just can't see What could possibly cause this.
<Lantizia> i can film this in action if you'd like lol
<rahtgaz> Not the keyboard for sure. It can't advertize its language (to my knowledge). The system doesn't care and actually usually asks us during intals...
<rahtgaz> wait...
<Lantizia> all i know is the moment you type even a single character on the keyb that you connect 2nd (after it's all booted up) *then* the system realises it has *ucked up and the layout is fine on both keybs
<rahtgaz> Actually there might be a bug here... do you remember if during install you may have announced it as a US keyboard? Or no chance it happened?
<Lantizia> i picked UK
<rahtgaz> alright. File the bug. They will know better what's going on
<Lantizia> see i always found it bizare i never got this in ubuntu 16.04 or 14.04 mate vm's
<Lantizia> i.e. it's always been a physical keyb thing - but wasn't sure until now it was just this one keyb
<Lantizia> i'm wonder if i get this if I just leave the non-wireless usb keyb plugged in on boot
<Lantizia> lemme try that
<Lantizia> (i.e swap them over)
<Lantizia> ok no - lol it's k360 only it seems
<Lantizia> which would explain why so few (i.e. none) other people have been so irritated by this
<Lantizia> you notice it more if you dual boot lol
<rahtgaz> still file on ubuntu-MATE. I just can't see how a keyboard can instruct the system to change its layout
<Lantizia> the system doesn't think its layout has changed though
<Lantizia> the system (using all known tools/options/dialogs - i've been through them all before) believes it is already on en_GB
<Lantizia> i'm gonna do some more testing at work tomorrow - they have other logitech wireless keybs that use the Unififynig Receiver usb dong;e
<Lantizia> *dongle
<Lantizia> perhaps it is something to do with that
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, could it be this? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Logitech_Unifying_Receiver#Keyboard_layout_via_xorg.conf
<Lantizia> which may explain why i never saw the bug in 12.04
<Lantizia> as that didn't have linux 3.2+
<Lantizia> or perhaps it did - hmm
<rahtgaz> Indeed. That explains it a lot better. A kernel module being behind the cause. I couldn't think on how hell would otherwise a keyboard layout change without you saying it so
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, think I thought blacklist hid_logitech_dj and reboot - see if it works first time around
<Lantizia> if I blacklist it - surely it'll just treat it as a normal USB hid
<rahtgaz> sorry. have to afk
<Lantizia> ok - thanks for your help anyway
<Lantizia> always good to have another ear
<alkisg> 12.04 had kernel 3.2 already
<alkisg> Check the output of `setxkbmap -query` before and after the issue
<Lantizia> alkisg, layout is gb - it always is
<Lantizia> well when you ask anything (like that command... yes I just re-ran it)
<alkisg> Have you verified this with setxkbmap -query? because there are many places where the layout is changed
<Lantizia> yes!
<Lantizia> i know of these many places - this is not the first time I've been in here chatting about this
<Lantizia> the system is truely in every area/respect thinks it is programmed for GB and not for US
<alkisg> If you press alt+ctrl+f1, do you still get the issue outside of xorg?
<alkisg> I.e. in vt1?
<Lantizia> alkisg, no i only get it in xorg
<rahtgaz> I think blacklisting the module won't do. Those nonsense receivers have their own protocol, and without a kernel module the keyboard will be missing or even messier
<alkisg> If the keyboard works fine in vt1, then it's a xorg configuration issue
<alkisg> Can you try this? sudo service lightdm stop; sudo xinit
<alkisg> This will show up an xterm; try it there, then type exit to exit.
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, yeah blacklisting it just made it stop working entirely
<alkisg> This will allow you to see if it's an issue with mate/session/ibus/fcitx/whatever, or plain xorg config
<rahtgaz> ad if its xorg, you can try the Arch recipe
<rahtgaz> s/ad/and
<Lantizia> rahtgaz, i'm not using that workaround - i already know about several workarond - i want to kill it... KILL IT (the bug I mean - actually find the cause)
<rahtgaz> well, they are telling you the cause is the module. And that makes sense in fact. But being that the case, there's little you can do, other then sifting through the kernel bug tracker
<Lantizia> alkisg, well your command (type whole yes? i.e.   'sudo service lightdm stop; sudo xinit' ) just results in a black screen
<alkisg> Lantizia: lightdm stop, stops xorg
<alkisg> Then you login to vt1
<alkisg> Then you type sudo xinit
<Lantizia> ah ok that makes more sense
<alkisg> So you need an alt+ctrl+f1 between
<Lantizia> yeah i get it
<Lantizia> alkisg, yeah it's broken in the terminal you get too
<Lantizia> i.e. the windowless/desktop-environment-less one
<alkisg> Lantizia: in that terminal,
<Lantizia> yeah
<alkisg> first see `setxkbmap -query`,
<alkisg> then try `setxkbmap gb` or whatever your layout is,
<alkisg> and see if it's fixed with a plain setxkbmap
<Lantizia> still claims gb (in that terminal)
<alkisg> And re-setting it, fixes it?
<Lantizia> oh setting it works sure - but I knew that
<alkisg> So it's a plain xorg issue, because nothing else is loaded there
<alkisg> Or xinput etc
<alkisg> I.e. complately unrelated to mate or other desktop environments
<Lantizia> yeah i never thought it was exclusively mate
<Lantizia> it's just I don't use anything other than that
<alkisg> Just focusing on where to file the bug
<alkisg> What is the issue exactly? I haven't read all the chat. The internal keyboard has issues when you also have an external one connected?
<Lantizia> lol
<Lantizia> even if your system has been installed picking something other than us/english(us)/america/etc... sets say british/uk/english(int) or some other language
<Lantizia> the keyb (in my case a k360) will always on boot up be in en_US
<Lantizia> even though all utilities (like your -query command) and preference dialog boxes  ... all SWEAR they are the language it is meant to be
<alkisg> So the issue happens with a single keyboard?
<Lantizia> if you change any keyboard settings (e.g. what keyboard you use from generic - or re-add your language, anything) then it magically works
<alkisg> Or do 2 keyboards need to be connected for the issue to appear?
<Lantizia> if you add a 2nd usb keyboard for example - the moment you start typing on that 2nd keyboard - BOTH keyboard have correct layout
<Lantizia> the 2nd keyboard was just for testing
<Lantizia> the issue is about have 1 normal logitech keyboard
<Lantizia> but something about connecting a 2nd one and beginning to type - reminds the system that is using the wrong locale and resets it
<Lantizia> only when you begin to type on that 2nd keyb though
<alkisg> So probably this bug? https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=49950
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 49950 in Server/Input/XKB "Logitech Unifying Receiver and wrong keyboard layout" [Normal,Reopened]
<Lantizia> basically there are mutliple was of triggering the system to realise it isn't doing it right - the 2nd keyb option is just a more elaborate one
<Lantizia> wow ok that Mathieu Bérard  has it exactly!
<Lantizia> especially the 2nd keyboard idea
<alkisg> Read comment 34 for a good explanation
<Lantizia> alkisg, so in other words - they won't fix it (i understand the reasoning though - makes sense)
<Lantizia> better to recode it so it's less crappy
<alkisg> Lantizia: they fixed it in libinput
<alkisg> They wouldn't fix it in xorg, they delegated it in evdev (won'tfix) and in libinput (fixed in late 2015)
<Lantizia> alkisg, that bug report just says they 'want' to fix it in libinput - not that they have
<alkisg> See the second link that they give for libinput
<alkisg> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92896
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 92896 in Input/libinput "Split mixed devices into distinct pointer/keyboard devices" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Lantizia> 2nd link?
<alkisg> They give the links in comment 35
<alkisg> "For evdev it's Bug 92897, for libinput it's Bug 92896. "
<ubottu> bug 47312 in kdebase (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #92897 Message partially hidden in "File Sharing"" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/47312
<ubottu> bug 85159 in GtkHTML "duplicate for #92896 evolution crashed with SIGSEGV in html_object_get_left_margin()" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/85159
<Lantizia> oh i see sorry
<Lantizia> so if its fixed - does that mean my packages are just old?
<Lantizia> i mean if I backported some from 16.10 would that work?
<alkisg> Could be. I don't think 16.04 would have commits from late 2015.
<alkisg> You can try with a 16.10 live cd, sure
<alkisg> And when it's time, just upgrade to the 16.10 xorg stack
<Lantizia> nah I'd rather have the workaround than something that isn't LTS
<alkisg> i.e. apt install xserver-xorg-lts-yakkety
<Lantizia> but it'd be nice to know that it is fixed - for 18.04 lol
<alkisg> 16.04 will officially get the 16.10 xorg stack
<alkisg> It's called hardware enablement stack
<alkisg> That will happen when 16.04.2 is out
<Lantizia> officially as in I don't need to run antything to get it - it'll just be a normal system update?
<alkisg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alkisg> If you install 16.04.2, you'll get it
<alkisg> It doesn't get in 16.04.1 updates without a manual apt-get
<alkisg> Read the wiki page for details
<Lantizia> alkisg, so i'm on 16.04.1 are you saying just a normal 'upgrade' will work or must it be a 'dist-upgrade' ?
<alkisg> Lantizia: do you really want me to type the wiki page here? :)
<alkisg> You'll need this: (11:10:46 μμ) alkisg: i.e. apt install xserver-xorg-lts-yakkety
<alkisg> It won't come to 16.04.1 with either "upgrade" nor with "dist-upgrade"
<alkisg> It will be there in the 16.04.2 live CDs and installations though
<alkisg> Btw, don't do normal "upgrades", only do "dist-upgrades" which properly upgrade your system
<Lantizia> how poo
<Lantizia> alkisg, is xorg the only thing that is held back between point releases?
<Lantizia> because if there is more - that is extra poo
<alkisg> Err I think you misunderstood something but I'm not sure what
<alkisg> "dist-upgrade" doesn't mean "upgrade to the next release"
<Lantizia> no I never said it did
<alkisg> It just means "install all packages available this this release"
<Lantizia> what you have said (and the wiki doesn't clearly say) is that if you install 16.04.1 then you won't get packages which are in 16.04.2 automatically the usual system upgrade
<Lantizia> you need to (this bit is poo) manually specify what you want
<alkisg> OK, now I got what you're asking
<Lantizia> so even though something is now deemed "the default" for the major release "16.04" in general - you won't get the updates which are available
<Lantizia> THAT is poo
<alkisg> My answer is: if I upgrade 16.04.1 to 16.04.2, then the difference I will have from a new 16.04.2 installation, will be the kernel and the xorg versions
<alkisg> Does that cover your question?
<Lantizia> just kernel and xorg are held back then?  is there anything I can set (perhaps in apt conf?) which disables this silly practice?
<Lantizia> i.e. i don't care if my xorg and kernel upgrade to whatever it on the latest LTS ISO;s
<alkisg> It's not very silly. Kernel and xorg can cause serious regressions.
<alkisg> I maintain about 1000 school labs
<Lantizia> then it would cause them for new users too!
<Lantizia> i.e. fresh installs
<alkisg> In about 50 cases, I needed older or newer kernels and older or newer xorgs
<alkisg> So, in 5% of the cases, that auto upgrade you're mentioning, would cause boot issues
<Lantizia> so if I want to throw caution to the wind (being a desktop user with nvidia drivers anyway - lots of automatic dkms fun) - can I disable this *in advance* of any updates?
<Lantizia> i.e. so I just get them anyway without having to do anything?
<alkisg> There was a -hwe package available at some point, which depended on the last lts kernel/xorg
<alkisg> Let me see if they still support it...
<Lantizia> that wiki article is mad - listing a huge apt-get line to manually scrounge for what should already be there as a part of normal updates
<alkisg> Nope it looks like the dropped the -hwe metapackage after 12.04
<alkisg> It really shouldn't be there as part of normal updates
<Lantizia> then it is isn't a part of 16.04
<alkisg> You just haven't seen your share of kernel and xorg regressions yet :)
<Lantizia> it's some kind of *forced* weird backport which you only get if your using a new ISO
<alkisg> Why, do you think it's bad that e.g. 14.04 supports 2 different kernels and xorgs?
<Lantizia> if it *is* a packeg of 16.04 - it should upgrade..  if it *is-not* then it shouldn't - but then that shouldn't even be a package available without enabling another repo
<alkisg> How about "apt install php5"? Should that be automatically upgraded to "php6" and break all your scripts?
<alkisg> Or python2 to python3?
<Lantizia> because it is inconsistent!  i like to think two systems of the same major version - both with a recent upgrade task ran on them - WILL have the same package versions
<alkisg> It's OK to have different series supported in parallel
<Lantizia> but these are weird special condtions which have been introduced
<Lantizia> alkisg, err from what I can tell looking at 14.04 on that wiki page - these have the *same* package names
<alkisg> Unfortunately kernel major versions don't map with ubuntu releases
<Lantizia> ah no they don't actually - my bad
<Lantizia> they say xenial in them!
<Lantizia> even more confusing
<Lantizia> it's like a backport - but it's not a backport
<alkisg> It's possible to have 30 different kernels installed
<Lantizia> it's a carefully choosey backport that only helps users who installed recently
<alkisg> There are no conflicts in the kernel package names
<Lantizia> therefore one user of ubuntu mate 16.04 for 3 months might have a completely different bug to someone using it 3 days
<Lantizia> even though the situations are identical
<Lantizia> that's why it's bad! it's inconsistent!
<alkisg> Lantizia: before you start proposing new things, realize that dozens of clever programmers decided to implement it this way
<alkisg> Understand their reasons first, and *then* make suggestions :)
<alkisg> How would you propose to support the new xxx intel architecture, without giving regressions to all existing users out there?
<Lantizia> have it as a choice on the ISO
<alkisg> Because unfortunately the kernel and xorg do cause serious regresssions on older hardware, when they start supporting new hardware
<Lantizia> want 16.04 ?  or want 16.04 with updated xorg/kernel from 16.10 ?
<Lantizia> otherwise no one (no one non-technical) will know they have that
<Lantizia> then if you want it the way 16.04 was originally released - you can... from the same install media
<alkisg> So now you still get fragmentation, and also a confusing question to the users
<alkisg> I don't think you solved anything that way
<Lantizia> if you know 16.04 worked on your hardware 6 months ago... and now you have 16.04.1 - you *know* it'll still work if you don't pick a newer kernel/xorg on install
<alkisg> And, a much bigger 16.04.5 live cd
<Lantizia> i.e. if its a class full of pc's of the same make
<alkisg> With 5 different options
<Lantizia> 5?  no just two
<alkisg> How about the 16.04.3 kernel?
<alkisg> You won't allow that one?
<alkisg> Not to mention wasting a whole lot of ram to dynamically add/remove packages while booting
<Lantizia> it's 2 options....    if you boot 16.04.0 you get 1 option - just install.... if you choose 16.04.1 you get the choice of 16.04 or 16.04+new/kernel/xorg    ....  you get the same choice onj 16.04.2 and 16.04.3 (again just 2 choices)
<alkisg> ...as you can't have 2 different xorg versions installed in parallel, they conflict with one another
<Lantizia> and those newer packages should be in a different repo! they're not 16.04!
<alkisg> Anyway, if you think you have a better idea there, you don't have to convince me, file a bug report and try to convince the maintainers
<Lantizia> no one said have them installed in parallel!
<alkisg> Personally I think they handled it fine
<alkisg> You implied it when you asked for an option
<alkisg> That means that the live cd squashfs image would have one of them,
<alkisg> and then dynamically, upon boot, if you selected the other option, it would install all the .deb packages from the other xorg version,
<alkisg> wasting about 100 mb of your ram
<Lantizia> the kernel/xorg used for the live cd session shouldn't be anything fancy anyway - it should be for maximum compatibility
<Lantizia> you don't need 3d and other fancy crap to install an OS
<Lantizia> i'm not saying text either - but bloody VGA will do
<alkisg> Now you're asking for yet another version of kernel/xorg to maintain and test
<Lantizia> no i'm not!
<alkisg> :)
<alkisg> Anyway, I don't think it makes sense for us to talk about that
<alkisg> You're free to create a bug report and try to convince the maintainers
<alkisg> Me, I'm not convinced, but it doesn't matter at all
<Lantizia> see it frustrates me how things like thunderbird get new versions automatically - even on LTS
<Lantizia> introducting new bugs
<Lantizia> same with firefox and libreoffice
<Lantizia> this is only a ubuntu thing - not a debian thing!
<alkisg> That's because thunderbird doesn't maintain old releases with security updates etc
<Lantizia> the security updates should get backported by ubuntu or debian then
<Lantizia> like it is with any other package
<alkisg> They were doing that for years, and it was too difficult for them
<Lantizia> so we suffer from firefox regressions don't we? :D
<Lantizia> if only it was a choice :P
<alkisg> Yup, updates cause regressions, and choices are made between them
<Lantizia> not by the user they're not
<Lantizia> i'd understand if ubuntu is a rolling release - but it isn't
<Lantizia> it's 1% a rolling release - this 1% isn't completely understood by all
<alkisg> I'm very glad with the decisions they made
<alkisg> kernel = no automatic new releases, firefox = automatic new releases
<alkisg> That's exactly what I would ask from them
<Lantizia> they used to maintain a rep for firefox instead (the ubuntu team had a ppa) - i *liked* that
<Lantizia> i knew then my firefox would stay the same (and perhaps other things like libreoffice/thunderbrid/etc) unless I opt-in to that PPA
<Lantizia> there isn't even a way to opt-out of this - unless you freeze your packages
<alkisg> Browsers face a lot of threads; people should almost always have their latest versions
<alkisg> *threats
<Lantizia> kernels face a lot of threats too :P
<alkisg> Not really, they don't have to revoke certificates
<Lantizia> ah! there is a section for things like virus updates and ca-root-certs and things which are constantly changing *data* as opposed to actual binaries
<Lantizia> so no - no deal! i don't buy that reason!
<alkisg> I think the reasons for maintaining firefox and kernel that way are mentioned in some UDS session
<alkisg> I certainly don't know them so I'm not trying to list them here, or convince you about them
<alkisg> I imagine a few things, I know of a few things, but not the whole picture. And from what I know, I feel that they did a great job.
<alkisg> If you don't, go ahead and read all their rationale.
<Lantizia> their rationale is a) an easy life and b) to make LTS more usable for people who purposefully avoid all the 6monthly releases
<Lantizia> the 6monthly releases being *dreadful* .. heck who ever heard of things being magically ready without bugs in april and october
<Lantizia> i'd rather it be ready when it is ready - no 6monthly nonsense
<alkisg> Well if you already know both their rationale and why it's wrong etc, you have all the knowledge to file a good bug report and make your case there. Go for it.
<alkisg> On the other hand if you just assume you know... change your tactics.
<Lantizia> alkisg, ok one last question... is 16.04.2 due in october when we have 16.10 ?  (and thus linux-generic-lts-yakkity plus xorg-lts-yakkity)...
<Lantizia> and if so - does that mean 16.04.3 will be in april next year when there is 17.04 ?
<alkisg> Lantizia: see this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<alkisg> ...and add 2 years (because the 16.04 page isn't complete yet)
<alkisg>  17     February 19th      Ubuntu 14.04.2
<Lantizia> so the point releases are purposefully february and august?
<alkisg> Yes
<Lantizia> so no 16.04.2 until feb?
<alkisg> Yup
<Lantizia> even though the kernel/xorg we'd get in that will be available next month?
<alkisg> I think the lts* packages arrive a few weeks before the point release, just to have enough time to test them
<alkisg> Yup
<Lantizia> further poo I say
<Lantizia> smelly too
<allanViking> I wanna copy my old /var from my previous install to a clean install, but all the uids and gids are different
<allanViking> is there any way to automatically fix these?
<allanViking> will dpkg-reconfigure do it?
<alkisg> allanViking: run this: dpkg -S /var
<alkisg> This will tell you that dozens of packages put files there
<alkisg> ...which means it's a bad idea to use your old one
<alkisg> Only transfer the dirs that no package ships
<alkisg> (subdirs)
<allanViking> I only copied the dirs I need and that are not systemic, the rest is from the clean install
<allanViking> these:
<allanViking> https://thepb.in/p/JZhpkmRvQQ1Ug
<allanViking> some of them dont have packages installed in the new system, (mysql, apache, postgre and stuff like that)
<allanViking> but I think I might need gconf for the new system to be configured the same way as my old
<Lantizia> alkisg, I was going to put setxkbmap in my autostart (either in /etc/xdg/autostart or in my own ~/.config/autostart) - but would that fix it on the lightdm login too? i'm guessing not
<alkisg> allanViking: gconf isn't used anymore, I don't even have a /var/gconf directory here
<allanViking> weird, the fresh install had one
<allanViking> ubuntu mate 16.04.1
<alkisg> Lantizia: # cat /etc/X11/Xkbmap
<alkisg> -layout us,gr -option grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll
<alkisg> Lantizia: put a similar line for your use case
<alkisg> allanViking:  # dpkg -S /var/gconf
<alkisg> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /var/gconf
<allanViking> alkisg: im in a livecd atm, can't
<allanViking> but the only dirs that conflict in /var/lib are:
<allanViking> NetworkManager
<allanViking> upower
<Lantizia> alkisg, i have a /etc/X11/xkb directory - is that what you mean?  or just a new file in /etc/X11 ?
<allanViking> gconf
<allanViking> thats all
<alkisg> Lantizia: new file
<allanViking> im hoping when I install mysql, apache etc they will chown their /var/lib dirs correctly
<alkisg> allanViking:  $ dpkg -L gconf2-common | grep /var/lib/gconf
<alkisg> /var/lib/gconf
<alkisg> /var/lib/gconf/defaults
<alkisg> /var/lib/gconf/debian.mandatory
<alkisg> /var/lib/gconf/debian.defaults
<alkisg> This means that gconf ships those files, it doesn't generate them
<alkisg> So if you put your old ones there, they will probably be replaced on updates
<Lantizia> alkisg, that line to put into the file - can that be exported somehow from setxkbmap?  (since it already thinks it is set correctly anyway)
<Lantizia> i.e. dump what setxbkmap thinks is correct into Xkbmap file
<alkisg> For files generated on postinst, yes it's possible that they use chown, but in general you should fix those yourself and not rely too much on package postinsts
<alkisg> Lantizia: what's the output of setxkbmap -query?
<Lantizia> alkisg, it isn't a one liner like that
<alkisg> I know
<alkisg> Anyway, good night, /me waves...
<Lantizia> thanks alkisg
<logical> i love you ppl
<logical> <3
<allanViking> alkisg: thx for your help, restarting to see if it helped :)
<allanViking> if I wanna backup all my mate settings (panel config especially), the is it enough to backup ~/.config ?
<allanViking> if I wanna backup all my mate settings (panel config especially), then is it enough to backup ~/.config ?
<allanViking> sorry for the flood, for some reason I thought shift + edit would fix the last row
<pi____>  2
<pi____> testing from 1983 TRS-80 Model 100
<TheMuso> allanViking: Panel settings are afaik stored in GSettings, which by default uses the dconf backend, so backing up ~/.config/dconf/user is enough, although I suggest you consider using the dconf command-line tool to dump the contents of that db in a textual form: dconf dump /
<TheMuso> You can direct that into a file: dconf dump / > dconf-settings.txt
<allanViking> thx
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> allanViking: the dconf tool can also help you re-create your db as well when you want to restore it later.
<allanViking> nice and small :)
<allanViking> my .config was 1.4GB
<allanViking> is there any way to grep out systemic packages from a dpkg package dump?
<allanViking> I want to install all my old apps, but I dont want to revert anything
<allanViking> I have the output of dpkg --set-selections
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-06
<logical> Hi, is there a way to make mate panel look flat, something like xfce, i am not a fan of this bubble look :P, I prefer more material square look of windows and the top panel
<logical> i tried googling but it didnt help me
<Gallomimia> i got a problem with fullscreen games going minimize with alt-tab and coming back with the title bar and my top panel in the way. then it's 64 pixels too low
<Gallomimia> 2 monitors. game on 2nd
<logical> try alt+enter
<logical> maybe that will push the game to fullscreen
<Gallomimia> hm. can try
<logical> anyone using foxit reader?
<jeet> hello ??
<jeet> wxm?\\
<olscumpy> at whom is the MATE version of ubuntu targeted, compared to other ubuntu flavours?
<ogtay> a
<clint_> I just did an install.
<clint_> My sound card does not work.  Which is the norm on Linux with my Toshiba Satellite.  Any help?
<sixwheeledbeast> clint_: have you checked in sound settings?
<clint_> Yes, it usually say head phones or dummy output.
<clint_> Mate actually states "Built-in Audio Stero" Connector Headphones.
<clint_> The headphones work, but it's really really quiet.
<clint_> Windows works fine with realtek drivers, but linux seems to have an issue with them.  So far I like Mate.
<sixwheeledbeast> What options in Hardware
<clint_> Where do I find that?
<clint_> Sound Preferences states "Built-in Audio 1 Output/2 Inputs Analog Stero Duplex
<sixwheeledbeast> Hardware in Sound Prefs
<clint_> Built-in Audio Analog Stereo.
<clint_> Connector Headphones.
<clint_> I'll be back, trying a reboot.'
<sixwheeledbeast> surely connector should be speakers or line out?
<clint_> still no sound. :(
<pavlushka> clint_: you can try "sudo alsa force-reload"
<allanViking> my thinkpad W541 Sierra Wireless 3G worked fine on the Ubuntu Mate livecd, but NetworkManager says "not enabled" and does not show any connections
<clint_> did it, no change.  Do I need to reboot?
<clint_> Unloading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer (failed: modules still loaded: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-timer).
<clint_> Loading ALSA sound driver modules: snd-hda-codec-realtek snd-hda-codec-generic snd-hda-codec-hdmi snd-hda-intel snd-hda-codec snd-hda-core snd-hwdep snd-pcm snd-seq-midi snd-seq-midi-event snd-rawmidi snd-seq snd-seq-device snd-timer.
<clint_> That's what the output was after the command.
<pavlushka> clint_: try to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<pavlushka> clint_: if you have any question/problem while/after following that link, you can ask :)
<pavlushka> clint_: and use paste.ubuntu.com to paste your terminal output and give us that link next time :)
<clint_> ok, will try it.
<otakuserum> Aloha
<otakuserum> i just installed ubuntu mate about 48 hours ago
<otakuserum> i like how starbound just works right now lol
<alkisg> allanViking, try sudo service network-manager restart
<allanViking> alkisg: no joy, still says its not enabled. I even tried a restart
<allanViking_> "enable mobile broadband" is checked
<allanViking_> tried adding a new broadband connection, but it did not appear in the list
<alkisg> allanViking, does the device show up in `ip l` ?
<allanViking_> 2: enp0s25: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<allanViking_>     link/ether 54:ee:75:4e:c7:85 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<allanViking_> 3: wlp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP mode DORMANT group default qlen 1000
<allanViking_>     link/ether cc:3d:82:71:ac:28 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<allanViking_> 5: wwp0s20u10: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,NOARP> mtu 1428 qdisc noop state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<allanViking_>     link/ether 8a:fa:b9:20:dd:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<allanViking_> im not sure which one it is
<allanViking_> lsusb -t shows it as:
<allanViking_> |__ Port 10: Dev 10, If 0, Class=Communications, Driver=cdc_mbim, 480M
<allanViking_>     |__ Port 10: Dev 10, If 1, Class=CDC Data, Driver=cdc_mbim, 480M
<allanViking_>     |__ Port 10: Dev 10, If 2, Class=Communications, Driver=cdc_acm, 480M
<allanViking_>     |__ Port 10: Dev 10, If 3, Class=CDC Data, Driver=cdc_acm, 480M
<alkisg> Better use pastebin in order to avoid filling the channel
<alkisg> enp0s25 would be your wired connection
<allanViking_> sorry bout tht
<allanViking_> in my old 14.04 install it used to be wwan0 and wifi used to be wlan0,
<alkisg> wlp3s0 your wifi, I assume you connect through that one now
<allanViking_> yeah
<alkisg> And wwp0s20u10 the 3g device
<allanViking_> after a clean install I copied the /var/lib/NetworkManager and /etc/NetworkManager directories from my old install
<alkisg> Btw, if you've connected with a wifi, I think the 3g connection isn't made to save data bandwidth
<allanViking_> but right now I rebooted using the stock dirs from the 16.04 install
<allanViking_> is this a new thing since 14.04 ?
<alkisg> No idea, I've only tried a 3g dongle last week for the first time, in 16.04
<allanViking_> disabling wifi did not help
<allanViking_> I have an internal 4G card and antenna in my Thinkpad
<allanViking_> its so weird that it worked perfectly fine on the Ubuntu Mate 16.04.1 livecd
<alkisg> And the network manager menu doesn't list that device?
<allanViking_> Mobile Broadband is greyed out and below it instead of my 3G connections it shows a greyed out: not enabled
<alkisg> do you have anything other than "lo" in /etc/network/interfaces?
<allanViking_> I tried hard restarting the device by cutting power to it with: echo '1-10' |tee /sys/bus/usb/drivers/usb/unbind
<allanViking_> only these:
<allanViking_> auto lo
<allanViking_> iface lo inet loopback
<alkisg> what happens if you run: sudo ifconfig wwp0s20u10 up
<allanViking_> still greyed out
<alkisg> sudo dhclient wwp0s20u10
<allanViking_> blinking blank line, networkmanager still greyed out
<alkisg> Ctrl+C
<alkisg> Then: lspci -nn -k | egrep -iA2 'Ethernet|Wireless'
<alkisg> The output of that one?
<allanViking_> in 14.04 when I added a new 3G connection in NetworkManager, then in the first page after selecting Broadband connection it would show my device name in the dropdpown - right now its an empty dropdown with only an "any device" option
<allanViking_> https://thepb.in/p/y8h6GzBX837cO
<alkisg> I suppose you correctly restored the /etc and /var dirs, right?
<allanViking_> I chowned everything with the right owners
<allanViking_> but the network device names are different
<alkisg> Hmm...
<alkisg> I don't see drivers loaded there
<alkisg> Can you run that same command, on a live cd?
<alkisg> And see which driver is loaded for the 3g?
<otakuserum> hi
<allanViking_> alkisg: ok, going into reboot
<alkisg> allanViking,
<allanViking_> yes
<alkisg> ...on second  thought, it's late for me so I'm going to head to bed...
<allanViking_> what should I look for?
<alkisg> but it may be useful for someone else trying to help you
<alkisg> The basic idea is to check for differences between the live cd session and the hd installation
<alkisg> I'm worried about those /etc and /var dirs though
<allanViking_> I tried to grep for wlan0 and wwan0, but there were no matches
<allanViking_> ./etc/networking is from the blank install
<alkisg> The naming scheme changed recently, they tried to get most static names based on the bus, slot etc
<alkisg> ...which sucks a bit... if I move my pci card it gets a different name...
<alkisg> Anyway, time to go... bb!
<allanViking_> thank you still :)
<danny_> Why on earth does the Battery applet use 300mb of ram?
<reptarius> hello
<reptarius> what  are you doing guys?
<danny_> reptarius, considering switching to windows
<reptarius> i wish you happy fun
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-07
<danny_> me too
<ouroumov> danny_, did you file a bug report?
<ouroumov> About the battery applet ~
<ouroumov> Also, what version of UM are you using?
<logical> So this is what happened to me today, I opened about 2 libre writer docs, 5 pdfs, chat and firefox. And the screen on the FIRST workspace got frozen, the other 3 works normal, i just switched the programs to other workspace
<pionen> HI o/
<pionen> I would like to know if there is a way to change the default language for one specific user rather than changing the default system language?
<pionen> Let's say the default language is english, but I want to use spanish for one specific user.
<logical> Hi, I cant install teamviewer, can someone help me
<chenqian> 如何配置MATE字典能夠搜索英文显示中文
<alkisg> pionen: sure, you just open the language dialog and select the language
<alkisg> I don't have english menus to guide you, so just run: gnome-language-selector
<pionen> Hi alkisg
<pionen> Oh ok.
<alkisg> It's somewhere in the system => preferences menu
<alkisg> Select the language you want, and press close,
<alkisg> (while if you wanted to apply for all users, you'd click apply system-wide)
<pionen> The problem I was facing is that the default mate tool changes the system languages for all the users and the system, I just wanted to change the default language for one user.
<alkisg> That's not true
<alkisg> Just *don't* click on "apply system-wide", but click on "close" after making the changes
<pionen> Ok.
<pionen> I will try.
<alkisg> OK
<pionen> By the way, thanks for reply!
<pionen> I posted this question on 2 other irc mate related channels.
<pionen> Thanks.
<alkisg> No problem, in IRC you just need to be a whole lot patient until the right people get to their monitors :)
<pionen> Wait, I tried before with another user via the option a lightdm login, but without restarting the session and guess what?
<pionen> All the changes made effect!
<pionen> I'm back on my personal account and everything is in english
<pionen> Great.
<pionen> But I will try what you suggested.
<pionen> Done!
<pionen> It works.
<pionen> Thanks.
<pionen> Me leaving.
<pionen> Thank you.
<agustin> hhola, primera vez por este chat
<agustin> recien llegado a ubuntu mate 16.04
<agustin> is there anybody there ?
<olscumpy> most people are asleep
<olscumpy> or participating in other channels
<agustin> oh, i am in bilbao
<olscumpy> bienvenidos :)
<agustin> between spain and france
<agustin> muchas gracias por la bienvenida
<agustin> este chat es solo para tema técnico?
<olscumpy> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agustin> entendido y eskarrik asko
<olscumpy> oh wow, that was basque
<jenandwill> hi
<jenandwill> i have a problem with dual booting, any advice/
<jenandwill> ?
<jenandwill> ??
<jenandwill> is anyone heeeeere?
<imajeans> Hi everyone
<imajeans> If someone could help me with a issue : raspberry & dot matrix printer ? lol
<nomic> waited
<j_> ?
<MarioMey> Hi, there.
<MarioMey> I want to install Ubuntu-Mate in an external HDD... and then, put this HDD in another computer. Will I have problems by doing this?
<MarioMey> I want to use this computer (actual) to install it for another computer (old).
<olscumpy> that's an interesting goal, but you're better off with a live disk. can your old computer not boot from cd or usb stick?
<florian2> quit
<Kopitaja> what might be a reason that users haven't got an (auto)update to eye of mate (an image viewing program), although there is a new version available?
<swift110> hey Blackisle
<aad> how can I change my hostname?
<rahtgaz> aad: you should edit /etc/hostname and change the current value to the new name. Then change also /etc/hosts and edit the line that starts with 127.0.0.1 by replacing the name in front of it. Then restart
<aad> rathgaz: thanks, will try
<aad> rathgaz: thanks, it works
<narly> yo
<narly> im new to mate
<narly> any tips for after a fresh install?
<narly> also is there a way to adjust the clock to 12 hour format?
<johnc4510> narly: right click clock on panel: then preferences and check 12 hour format
<johnc4510> after that have fun and explore your new system...
<narly> cool. could have sworn that was not there before the update and reboot
<johnc4510> np...have fun
<narly> hello siva
<randall> how do I restart pulse?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-08
<narly> no clue man
<narly> im kinda new
<narly> http://askubuntu.com/questions/15223/how-can-i-restart-pulseaudio-without-logout
<narly> is that what you are talking about?
<narly> yo
<narly> hello?
<narly> anybody here?
<the-artist> Good morning everyone!!This is my first time chating into this channel so hello to everyone
<mate|33280> Peenious.
<mate|33280> I have a large throbbing peenious.
<mate|33280> It's three AM and I hafve a lalrge throbbing peenious.
<hi> Hi there
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, you have a sec to talk about that mem leak issue?
<flexiondotorg> OK
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg, if necessary I can try to reproduce using another MATE distro, I have a spare box at home and time this weekend
<ouroumov> Would that be helpful?
<flexiondotorg> It would :-)
<ouroumov> flexiondotorg: Okay. If I'm able to reproduce should I file an issue on github?
<flexiondotorg> IIRFC There are issues on GitHub for this, if so, please do update those :-)
<guy> good morning
<jenandwill> anyone here can give advice about why MAte won't boot 100% of the time for me? Dual boot with windows 10...
<kilos102> hello all
<kilos102> can i do online remote by smartphone(android)/tablet(win10)?
<kilos102> i cant find any app for this in market with support ubuntu mate ;/
<alkisg> kilos102: vnc and teamviewer
<kilos102> ok thx, and last question is about remote terminal. I want to do remote teminal by other device(like PC/smartphone). Can u send me any good /easy site/vid with solution? (i want to do checking by smartphone in therminal or graphic site)
<ouroumov> kilos102, can you install cygwing on the tablet?
<ouroumov> cygwin*
<alkisg> In windows it's called putty, on google store check for ssh client
<kilos102> good ask, moment iwant to check it
<ouroumov> Oh right, putty was the name;
<ouroumov> Never mind what I said kilos102
<kilos102> i know putty/bdwise and more
<nomic> z.z.
<kilos102> hmmm "select root instal directory"
<kilos102> must be "C:/cygwin"?
<kilos102> ok i installing
<kilos102> yea i have it
<kilos102> and working
<kilos102> @ouroumov its good working on my tablet
<Seferi> Hi, i installed Kali next to ubuntu-mate for dual boot few weeks ago. Ubuntu-mate used to boot and power-off very quickly. now it takes a long time.
<Seferi> any ideas?
<ouroumov> Hi Seferi
<Seferi> Hi
<Seferi> I did systemd-analyze blame
<ouroumov> There's an ongoing common issue with 16.04 because of the systemd transition, the system can take up to 90 seconds to power down, there's a fix for that mentioned on the forum
<ouroumov> Seferi, https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/ubuntu-mate-16-04-lts-common-problems-known-bugs-workarounds/8340
<Seferi> dev-sda1. device takes 6 seconds, apparmor. service takes 5
<Seferi> on top was networkgmanager with 8 seconds, i masked it
<Seferi> but still takes long to boot..
<Seferi> something really is hanging on boot..  the harddrive light stops blinking as well..
<azsunset> Theme Installer won't run.
<Seferi> I did a fdisk -l and it says partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary
<Seferi> might that be a reason for slow boot?
<mate|79849> Hi!
<mate|79849> I'm trying use http://forums.mate-desktop.org/index.php but all is locked
<mate|79849> this forum is closed ?
<rahtgaz> All MATE forums now are distributed through the repective distro communities
<rahtgaz> See here: http://mate-desktop.com/community/
<mate|79849> Thanks
<ubuntu-mate> i have some query regarding installation of ubuntu
<mate|79849> Do you know maybe how add wallpapers ?  Put to /usr/share/backgrounds/mate/nature/ ?
<ubuntu-mate> i have already installed windows os and now i want to make my laptop dual boot but i dont want to format my disk..which option should i choose?
<ubuntu-mate> from installation type
<logical> i love you all #shareMateLove
<ubuntu-mate> +i
<marc__> does ubuntu mate offer the best mate experience? or could it possibly some other distro? what made you chose ubunte mate?
<mothert> Mate, how do I find it to run a scan?
<mothert> Just downloaded Clam-AV need to find it to run it
<alkisg> mothert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<alkisg> marc__: are you looking for something like this? http://news.softpedia.com/news/top-five-reasons-why-ubuntu-is-the-most-used-linux-os-491064.shtml
<olscumpy> it feels like Ubuntu Mono wastes a lot of space, but it's surprisingly difficult to find anything better. I like how it is pseudo-bold, at least at 13 pt, which makes it very readable. other Mono fonts I've tried at 12 to 14 points tend to be very thin
<marc__> thanks :)
<olscumpy> anyone using something different? I wish I could nudge ubuntu mono down 1 pt or 2 smaller while still retaining that "pseudo-bold" effect
<alkisg> olscumpy: I think that "pseudo bold" depends on your screen dpi
<alkisg> So different people with different resolutions will have different points where they see that "bold" effect
<alkisg> If you print it with 300 dpi, you don't see a difference between 10 or 15 pt, wrt weight
<olscumpy> hm, probably. it applies on both my screens, which are 1600x900 and 1920x1080, but that's still a good point about other people seeing something different
<alkisg> I don't think mate has a "per screen" dpi setting
<alkisg> It's common to all screens for the same seat
<olscumpy> I see
<olscumpy> is ubuntu mono thin in your terminal, at defaults?
<alkisg> It doesn't look thin to me, no
<alkisg> gsettings get org.mate.font-rendering dpi
<alkisg> 0 is the default, but you can play with it to increase your dpi
<alkisg> Ah it's also available in `mate-appearance-properties`, my default is 96 for my 1920x1080 screen
<olscumpy> nteresting
<alkisg> And it's Ubuntu Mono 13
<olscumpy> yeah, if I pump it to 111 dpi, then 12 pt becomes psuedo bold... but also everything takes up more space haha
<olscumpy> thanks for the interesting findings
<1JTAA7JPD> Greetings , does anyone here know about ubuntu mate on the raspberry Pi?
<1JTAA7JPD> I'm trying to rescue some data from a mate 15.10 install on a pi2 microSD which will no longer boot following a crash,can anyone help?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-09
<mate|69793> hi, i can't add back the clock on the panel since I updated today
<kul9194943270> hello there!
<kul9194943270> have a nice day
 * johnc4510 asks if anyone else lost their panel calendar/clock with last set of updates that included libmateweather-common & libmateweather1 ?
<johnc4510> happened to both my machines
<MateyBot> <lukefromdc> 1JTAA7JPD: Getting data back from any formerly bootable device starts with mounting it from another running system. If it won't mount you just found out why it won't boot. In that case make a backup image of the whole device with "dd" first, that's because fixing or trying to fix the filesystem with fsck can eat some or even most of the data if it
<MateyBot> fails. Having done so you can try to repair the filesystem with fsck. if fsck fails and you get pages and pages of scrolling text, use the backup you made of the device to recover data from it using tools like foremost and photorec, You'd me amazed what you get back, though some long files like video files that have been fragmented may come back in segments of
<MateyBot> which only those attached to the file headers can still be opened.  I once recovered a whole bunch of video that way after accidently deleting the second half of a load of video files (1st half had been copied twice and the second not at all...), and got enough back to finish the edited video in question.
<MateyBot> <lukefromdc> 1JTAA7JPD: If you get lucky and that unbootable file system is still mountable, just copy everything you want from it after mounting. If the OS is the problem is the fs is good, you have a good storage disk but no device is ever trustworthy with the only copy of anything important
<king_>     
<king_>                 
<king_>               
<king_>  
<king_>  
<pra23> Hi I am new to linux, I am using ubuntu-mate 16.04 from last June, I always keep my system updated, Last night I updated few applications, after a reboot, the Clock/Calender Applet on my top  panel disappeared. I tried to add the applet manually (by right clicking on the panel and selecting 'add to panel'), But it did not work on both top and bottom panel.
<pra23> these are the apps I updated last night.
<pra23> libappstream-glib8:amd64 (0.5.13-1ubuntu2, 0.5.13-1ubuntu3), libmateweather-common:amd64 (1.14.1-1~xenial1.1, 1.14.3-1~xenial1.0), libmateweather1:amd64 (1.14.1-1~xenial1.1, 1.14.3-1~xenial1.0), accountsservice:amd64 (0.6.40-2ubuntu11.1, 0.6.40-2ubuntu11.2), libaccountsservice0:amd64 (0.6.40-2ubuntu11.1, 0.6.40-2ubuntu11.2)
<olscumpy> pra23: try switching layouts in mate-tweak-tool
<olscumpy> it's in control center, or run it by name with alt f2
<olscumpy> sorry, just mate-tweak
<pra23> I tried different lay-outs. even switched the windows managers. did not work.
<olscumpy> hmm, hang out and perhaps someone more experienced will have an idea. that's an odd issue and I've not seen anything like that
<pra23> thanks man for trying.
<olscumpy> o7
<olscumpy> haha you know what... my irc client has a clock built in to one of its bars
<olscumpy> you could try out weechat
<olscumpy> it's very texty, terminal based, though
<olscumpy> pra23: did you try in #ubuntu ? mate is an official flavour, so they can help you there too
<pra23> @olscumpy No, lets try that.
<alkisg> pra23: does it happen in the guest session? i.e. is it a user issue, or a system issue?
<pra23> I just log into the guest account. same thing there. no clock applet.
<alkisg> pra23: then you need to restore the correct package versions
<alkisg> How did you update the applets, from some ppa?
<pra23> yeah.It showed on my update manager.
<alkisg> Use ppa-purge to remove the ppa then
<alkisg> And, don't trust all PPAs in the future :)
<alkisg>  libmateweather 1.12.1-1
<alkisg> That's what xenial has by default
<johnc4510> alkisg: i just updated from cli with apt-get..i have no ppa's except libreoffice
<alkisg> johnc4510: who are you? :)
<alkisg> I was talking to pra23...
<johnc4510> sorry...if you look above alkisg you will see i posted this first
<alkisg> Ah, ok, didn't see that
<johnc4510> np
<alkisg> johnc4510: what's the output of this command? apt policy libmateweather-common | nc termbin.com 9999
<johnc4510> hang on
<johnc4510> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<johnc4510> http://termbin.com/kqwt
<alkisg> johnc4510: see that ppa there?
<alkisg> That's the problem
<johnc4510> the http is a ppa?
<pra23> @alkisg I already my desktop environment to mate 1.14.1 via official mate-xenial ppa, if i purge the ppa, my mate-desktop would automaticaaly fallback to 1.12  ??
<alkisg> apt policy libmateweather-common
<alkisg> libmateweather-common:  Installed: 1.12.1-1  Candidate: 1.12.1-1
<alkisg>   Version table:
<alkisg>  *** 1.12.1-1 500
<alkisg>         500 http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial/universe i386 Packages
<alkisg>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<pra23> *updated
<alkisg> pra23: no, it won't, you need ppa-purge for that
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: did you notice that regression ^ ?
<pra23> okay let's try that.
<alkisg> pra23: wait for a while in case flexiondotorg answers
<johnc4510> alkisg: i don't recognize that ppa...lookimg
<alkisg> I think he's the one maintaining it, he might send an update to fix it
<alkisg> He might wake up in a few hours though, not immediately
<pra23> okay
<alkisg> In general, for more stable systems, I think it's best to only have the ubuntu sources active
<alkisg> johnc4510: this is the ppa that you have: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xenial-mate
<alkisg> I.e. it's the "official" ppa to get mate 1.14 in ubuntu 16.04
<johnc4510> alkisg: k...so i need to take it out?
<alkisg> But PPAs don't go through the normal ubuntu channels, so they have no regression testing, SRUs etc
<alkisg> Normally I would say yes, but in this case, the PPA maintainer is also a mate developer
<alkisg> ...so you could wait a bit in case flexiondotorg fixes it
<johnc4510> ah..k..so wait around and see...np...
<alkisg> I guess he'll send an update to fix it when he sees the issue
<johnc4510> that's what i figured
<johnc4510> :)
<johnc4510> alkisg: sorry i jumped in back there
<alkisg> johnc4510: no problem at all; I just didn't realize that you had the same issue
<johnc4510> i had been checking back every so often
<johnc4510> cool
<johnc4510> ah..i bet that ppa is from upgrading to mate 1.14.1
<johnc4510> i usually don't do that, but i was having troubles with the nm-applet crashing
<pra23> I just got update libmateweather-common1.14.3~1. Now every thing is normal.
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Are you 'ere?
<danboid> gryphon: Good band!
<danboid> flexiondotorg: I have a suggestion to improve your wonder distro
<danboid> I thought I might try and get some rt feedback before I chuck it on yr forum instead
<mate|27496> hello
<mate|27496> is there any body ere ,
<mate|27496> here*
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mate|27496> i really need some help
<devin_> I am trying to run Steam on my system but it won't start. I am running AMD and I was wondering why it isn't working.
<mate|27496> i just install ubunto 16.04 so  can i know if there are any thing can help me to install ts 3 on it ,
<mate|27496> i just install ubunto 16.04 so  can i know if there are any thing can help me to install ts 3 on it , sOME HELP PLZ ,
<alkisg> What is ts? teamspeak?
<danboid> mate|27496: Go mumble!
<flexiondotorg> danboid, o/
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Hi
<olscumpy> how would I go about figuring which package(s) Mint uses to hibernate, so that I can start using those in Ubuntu? attempting to hibernate does weird and wrong things on here since switching
<flexiondotorg> olscumpy, Search the Ubuntu wiki, it is documented there.
<danboid> flexiondotorg: I've noticed both MInt and Atergos MATE have a menu search feature integrated by default. How about adding this into Ubuntu MATE?
<flexiondotorg> danboid, Find MATE Tweak, enable the advanced menu :-)
<flexiondotorg> MATE Tweak is installed be default in Ubuntu MATE.
<olscumpy> ^ mate-tweak is amazing, yes
<danboid> flexiondotorg: Oh great! I didn't spot that! Why is it not enabled by default? Is it a bit expensive, memory wise or smt?
<flexiondotorg> danboid, Because the default Ubuntu MATE can run on anything.
<flexiondotorg> But MATE Tweak can turn on what you like, to suit your work flow and hardware.
<danboid> Did I hear you say VLC is being dropped for mpv? I'd def. advocate that
<olscumpy> ah, "encrypted swap" is probably the problem. I still wonder if maybe I can copy over the good way that mint handled hibernation
<alkisg> flexiondotorg: sudo xdg-mime query default text/plain ==> checks /etc/gnome/defaults.list and returns "gedit.desktop". Isn't there some proper way to make it return "pluma.desktop"?
<flexiondotorg> xdg stuff (largely) don't know about MATE :-(
<alkisg> For users, it checks the XDG* variables and properly picks pluma, but not for root, where those vars aren't there
<flexiondotorg> danboid, I'm considering switching from VLC to gnome-mpv.
<alkisg> On the other hand, xfce and lxde don't have such issues...
<alkisg> xdg-mime does have code for mate...
<milan> hi all
<milan> just installed 16.04
<milan> does anyone know how I can change the color of the prompt in tilda?
<milan> anyone?
<m4bs> hi
<m4bs> anyone/
<m4bs> ?
<gtm110> heloo
<gtm110> hello
<m4bs> hello..
<gtm110> hello
<Akuli> hello gtm110
<gtm110> hi Akuli
<gtm110> chat in here ?
<Akuli> yes
<gtm110> Akuli: where u from ?
<gtm110> hello
<johnc4510> thx for the libmateweather fixes...btw, this mate release is great and has brought me back to ubuntu
<ubuntu-mate> Hi. Trying to install ubuntu mate. Getting something like, "You need 8.6 GB disk space to install ubuntu mate. This system has 0 b"
<ouroumov> Hi ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, what's the hardware like? You can get a good spec list by opening the terminal using CTRL+ALT+T and then typing: inxi -AMCDSNGI
<ouroumov> Please post output to pastebin.com
<ouroumov> Or on: https://paste.debian.net/
<Akuli> or:   inxi -AMCDSNGI | netcat termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> Thanks - even I the antithesis of a code warrior can see amajor problem in the output. HDD~NA( - ). This is where I hope you tell me I have it all wrong.
<Akuli> lsblk | netcat termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> output at paste.debian.net/816082
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, it's a dash -AMC...
<ouroumov> Not an underscore
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, please also provide the output of the lsblk command Akuli gave you.
<Akuli> hmm :D
<ouroumov> crap
<ubuntu-mate> Hi. Back again. Got disconnected and have missed any replies since 15:18:50. Have checked that there is a HDD in place.
<ubuntu-mate> Output at output at paste.debian.net/816082
<Akuli> <ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, it's a dash -AMC...
<Akuli> <ouroumov> Not an underscore
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, please also provide the output of: lsblk | netcat termbin.com 9999
<ubuntu-mate> thanks ouroumove:  paste.debian.net/816091
<Akuli> there we  go, its not detecting your hard drive. do you have windows 10 installed on it?
<ubuntu-mate> Probably not - unsure - probably windows 8 (?)  the HDD was "wiped" using an unknown method after the computer was hacked.
<ubuntu-mate> not looking to dual boot.
<ouroumov> ubuntu-mate, if you start gparted from the live session, does it see the internal drive?
<Akuli> if lsblk doesn't see it its basically not going to be seen
<ouroumov> Also, I hope the "unknown method" wasn't a powerful magnet.
<Akuli> ubuntu-mate, what does this say?   echo /dev/sd*
<ubuntu-mate> output is /dev/sd*
<ouroumov> nah
<ouroumov> Well damn
<ouroumov> Any chance the drive was deactivated in the BIOS?
<ubuntu-mate> @ouroumov gparted does not see the internal drive. thanks for your help people. will check bios for deactivation. then see if windows system restore actually goes anywhere. bye for now.
<ouroumov> I'm in the process of installing Fedora 24, never did so before.
<ouroumov> Boy is it painful.
<ouroumov> I see the Ubuntu installer in a new light
<ouroumov> Also awesomely the system updater showed errors when I tried to do the update after install, had to switch to terminal
<ouroumov> Weirdly, terminal does not open when one hits "CTRL+ALT+T"
<ouroumov> I found a mouse to go hit the terminal icon
<Akuli> i guess you can set up a custom keyboard shortcut
<Akuli> is fedora's installed text-based or gui?
<ouroumov> gui
<Akuli> awful gui sounds indeed awful...
<ubuntu-mate_> hi
<Akuli> hi ubuntu-mate_
<ubuntu-mate_> how can change my name
<dudeman> in chat?
<dudeman> in chat /nick *new nicname*
<SonikkuAmerica> dudeman: That person is gone, bro :(
<dudeman> in mate: system>administration>users & groups>next to your username press change
<dudeman> oh whoops
<dudeman> lol
<dudeman> how goes it?
<dudeman> what is this desktop.TS4WNY?
<dudeman> i created a launcher on my desktop and it added this in addition to the launcher
<ma__rc> hey, guys… what's the benefit of using "apt" over "apt-get"? they do the same thing, right?
<alkisg> Newer, unified stuff
<alkisg> Instead of apt-cache and apt-get...
<ma__rc> alright... but using apt-get, apt-cache etc does the same as "apt install", "apt find", and so on, right?
<ma__rc> still need to adopt the new mindset and installed some stuff the "old" way :D
<alkisg> I think in some cases the parameters are not *exactly* equivalent
<alkisg> Like, apt-get dist-upgrade vs apt full-upgrade
<alkisg> or apt-get upgrade vs apt upgrade
<ma__rc> okay, well... i re-migrated to ubuntu just a few minutes ago and the first thing i did was "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade" – returned with no errors whatsoever
<mate|90852> hi, there are no videos on youtube to add shortcutf for 3rd party software
<mate|90852> i was wondering if anyone could help me
<Skywalker> hey
<Skywalker> dead in here tonight
<rahtgaz> or busy
<dudeman> true
<mate|79989> problema con caja en la ultima actualizacion
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-10
<vukasin> hello anyone here up to help me with something?
<luca__> hi all
<pablo_> Buenas noches
<pablo_> Alguien podría indicarme cómo hago para desinstalar el escritorio de Ubuntu una vez que instalé Mate?
<nomic> !bra
<nomic> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<nomic> !sp
<nomic> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pablo_> Somebady can tell me how can I uninstall Ubuntu desktop since I've installed Mate?
<nomic> erm
<nomic> is on separate partition?
<nomic> you can delete the partition
<nomic> gparted
<nomic> gparted = partition management
<nomic> log into mate
<nomic> sudo apt-get install gparted
<nomic> sudo gparted
<nomic> select the ubuntu partition
<nomic> delete
<nomic> resize the ubuntu mate partition, to use up the space
<nomic> read about "gparted" pablo_
<nomic> ubuntu, mate, you have on separate PARTITIONs
<nomic> gparted = the partition manager
<nomic> you must boot into mate to utilise/operate on your ubuntu partition -- you can only change partitions that are not mounted
<nomic> (being used)
<nomic> delete the ubuntu partition .. resize the mate partition to use up the space
<nomic> http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/larry/resize/big/resize-1-mouse-b.gif   <- resizing
<nomic> you drag the partition across to use up the unallocated space
<pablo_> I've installed Mate over Ubuntu, and I am very satisfied
<nomic> uhu
<nomic> mate is very good
<nomic> I have it on raspberry pi 3s :)
<pablo_> But I want to keep Mate and discard Unity
<pablo_> I don't know hoy discard my ancient Ubuntu
<nomic> i told you ^
<nomic> how
<nomic> use gparted
<nomic> = partition manager
<nomic> delete the ubuntu partition
<pablo_> ButI have no different partitions
<nomic> expand the mate partition to use all the space
<nomic> where is it then
<pablo_> I have one partition for home and another for system
<nomic> does mate/ubuntu reside on the same disk
<nomic> if so it is in partitions
<pablo_> Humm
<pablo_> I can't understand
<nomic> if ubuntu/mate are on the same hard disk drive
<nomic> they are in partitions
<pablo_> Because Ubuntu Mate and Ubuntu Desktop are located on same hard disk and same partition
<nomic> they aren't in the same partition
<nomic> unless you have one as a virtual machine (virtualbox)
<nomic> they can't be in the same partition
<nomic> partitions enable you to separately allocate the OS/data
<pablo_> LOL, they are
<nomic> when you boot you see a menu ubuntu/mate   = the boot manager
<nomic> boots to partition
<pablo_> I'm trying to send you a screenshot, but I can't
<pablo_> But I have no differents partitions for Mate & Ubuntu
<pablo_> My gparted doesn't show more than one system partition
<nomic> how is ubuntu/mate running
<nomic> how do you select either/or
<pablo_> At login screen
<pablo_> When system has booted yet
<nomic> you are only running mate
<nomic> or ubuntu
<pablo_> Just Mate
<nomic> go to #ubuntu , ask there
<nomic> or forums
<nomic> if you don't see it as a partition
<nomic> how is it running
<nomic> you are running ubuntu / different desktops
<pablo_> Yes, I'm running ubuntu / different desktops, ut I want to keep just Mate
<pablo_> Well, I'm going
<pablo_> Thank you very much for your help
<pablo_> Bye
<alyana> hi everyone is this a channel to ask a question?
<Akuli> yes
<alyana> oh good thanks, maybe someone could answer me that. I have installed ubuntu-mate 16.04.1, and in the application where to determine how often it should look for updates and security updates, I did set to download and install security updates immediately. Now after reopening that, this option is blank and not selectable anymore. Is that a bug or intended or...?
<alyana> I can still set how often it should look for other updates, and when to notify. But the drop down box in the middle, about the security updates, is greyed out
<Akuli> i just remove the updater when i'm done installing ubuntu, and i update with the terminal :)
<alyana> oh I see, when you update with the terminal, does that include all the available updates then, no matter what type of update it is (security, application, whatever...) ?
<Akuli> yes, everything.
<Akuli> first i run sudo aptitude update to refresh my package lists, then sudo aptitude upgrade to actually download and install the updates
<alyana> ok thank you. I will do that too then. I just wondered why I could not change the settings anymore in that dropdown box. Any other option in there is working well, also in the other tabs everything looks ok. Just under "Updates" the option about the security updates is blank and grey, and if something like that appears, I just want to know why.
<Akuli> that sounds indeed weird
<Akuli> then again, thats why i like the terminal :) it lets me control my system more directly
<alyana> yes, I am starting to use the terminal more and more often as well... however disappearing options like that make me nervous :) I could set it once. then I closed the application. Everything seems fine. Reopening it, gives that behaviour. I have veryfied that on two different machines now.
<alyana> and I did that directly after a fresh install
<alyana> maybe that application 'application & updates' itself needs an update :) This has not happened on any other distro I have tried out
<alyana> I have to logout, talk to you another time :) thanks for your help!
<koza> hi all
<ouroumov_> hi koza
<dav_> is awesome!
<dav_> *ubuntu mate is awesome!
<Bill_MI> Hiya ouroumov ouroumov_
<ouroumov_> lol hi Bill_MI
<rahtgaz> hey Bill_MI
<Bill_MI> Hehe... just answered you.  Thanks for asking. :-)
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Bill_MI> Hiya rahtgaz
<rahtgaz> It's marfig from the forums here
<Bill_MI> Ah!  Didn't recognize you with your nick on. :-)
<rahtgaz> good to see you on IRC :)
<Bill_MI> Always good to see the gang.
<ouroumov_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mate/+bug/1622257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1622257 in ubuntu-mate "Probable missing dependency "unattended-upgrades" causes bug in Software & Updates settings" [Undecided,New]
<Bill_MI> There ya go.  LOL, got the community update too.
<rahtgaz> let me just confirm it on my VM and I'll add myself as affected
<ouroumov_> If you can check yourself as affected that should automatically remove the "New" status after a while for "Confirmed"
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, cool thanks
<Bill_MI> I wonder if integration between those packages needs some work.  I have used unattended-upgrades on Ubuntu servers.  It's not really GUI.
<ouroumov_> I remember a while back while checking the update details on some packages in Xenial that it was to solve a missing dependency, and nothing else.
<ouroumov_> With some luck we can expect an SRU.
<ouroumov_> :]
<Bill_MI> ok, since launchpad changed authentication I haven't been there much.
<Bill_MI> But I got there :-)
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Bill_MI> And thanks for the mention.  I saw it. :-)
<ouroumov_> For the glory :D
<rahtgaz> yup. missing dependency already. Or rather, it's not listed as a dependency
<Bill_MI> Lucky hunch.
<rahtgaz> check 'apt-cache rdepends unattended-upgrades'
<Bill_MI> Did you see the thread where Wimpy suggested it?  I sort of thought it was to stop notifying.
<ouroumov_> Yeah I checked it out, it was indeed kind of an out-of-the-blue comment
<Bill_MI> The Software Updater trying to notify from the app tray screws compiz.
<Bill_MI> Yeah, reading more into it... maybe he was on some sort of need for the package.
<ouroumov_> btw Wimpy is flexiondotorg on IRC.
<ouroumov_> Oh hey the software updater is telling me of some updates to network connections
<rahtgaz> I didn't know that. I think I have him on my ignore list
<rahtgaz> kiding :p
<Bill_MI> Ah!  I knew that, too.
<ouroumov_> Apparently they fixed the wrong icon issue, that's cool if that works
<Bill_MI> He's a busy guy.
<Bill_MI> I use synaptic for everything but always curious with Softare Updater also says.
<Bill_MI> I love synaptic's searchable history.
<ouroumov_> Checkout that list of changes: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+changelog
<ouroumov_> Maybe networking will finally be fixed in xenial
<Bill_MI> Old Ubuntu updater used to be a *synaptic* app.  But they've gotten away from that.
<ouroumov_> Does synaptic also logs the changes if we don't use it for the updates?
<Bill_MI> Oh geeze... don't get me started on NetworkDismanager.
<ouroumov_> 'Cause I like the sound of "searchable history"
<Bill_MI> It only logs updates if you use synaptic, unfortunately.
<rahtgaz> don't understand what you guys are talking about?
<rahtgaz> changes?
<Bill_MI> Yeah, synaptic logs all installs, upgrades, etc.
<Bill_MI> Ubuntu's old (10.04) updater added to it.  But no more
<Bill_MI> It's a dumb text search... it'll find all update actions with a version number or a package name.
<rahtgaz> Oh, right. I understand. Yes. Even if you removed the repository, it will keep the log
<Bill_MI> It's not the update log, like in a terminal... but just... let me get one...
<Bill_MI> ok... the very recent weather update entry, together with everything else it di at that same "Apply"....
<Bill_MI> Commit Log for Fri Sep  9 06:26:53 2016
<Bill_MI> Upgraded the following packages:
<Bill_MI> libimlib2 (1.4.7-1build1) to 1.4.7-1ubuntu0.1
<Bill_MI> libmateweather-common (1.14.1-1~xenial1.1) to 1.14.3-1~xenial1.1
<Bill_MI> libmateweather1 (1.14.1-1~xenial1.1) to 1.14.3-1~xenial1.1
<Bill_MI> That's all the log is.
<Bill_MI> I didn't get kicked for flooding :-)
<Bill_MI> I have every package changed from install.
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, do you have the reason for the changes too?
<rahtgaz> no :(
<Bill_MI> Nope.  But synaptic has "Change Log"
<Bill_MI> ...many PPAs don't support that function, though.
<rahtgaz> You mean download chenge log, I think
<rahtgaz> that was fixed btw, Bill_MI. It just needs to trickle down into the next SRU
<ouroumov_> Bill_MI, actually if I'm not mistaken there was a bug in the updater that meant updates from ppa
<ouroumov_> damn rahtgaz beat me to it
<rahtgaz> yeah. We can now get the change log from PPAs. But may still take a while before we get that update
<Bill_MI> I think it's just a file on the repo someone needs to make.  Never really looked into it.
<Bill_MI> Ah, good.  Didn't know it was a bug.
<rahtgaz> not a bug a think. it resulted form a feature request... 8 years old lol
<Bill_MI> You get "Coming from a source that doesn't support Change Logs"
<rahtgaz> better later than never, i say
<Bill_MI> or sompin' like that.
<ouroumov_> lol count on the bug report is 4 affected, I think v3xx marked himself too
<rahtgaz> fair enough :)
<Bill_MI> Unfortunately, Synaptic is accumulating more bugs than the Amazon. :-(
<rahtgaz> the good thing is that I think it will also work with loca deb packages.
<rahtgaz> local*
<Bill_MI> Little things not worth the time.
<Bill_MI> One of the big companies... Sun?  wrote Synaptic originally.
<rahtgaz> That's the thing that bothers me about synpatic. I'd like to be more vocal in its support. But that's hard to do when you should only use a limited set of its features
<Bill_MI> Exactly.  It's not like you can recommend it to new users.
<rahtgaz> ouroumov_: I'm preparing a tutorial for the forums on Pelican as a note app. I've finished the web template for a note taker and have been only perfecting it. So, I'm already using it and have uninstalled Cherry Tree
<rahtgaz> I'll be giving credit to you on the idea :)
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, nice. I'll be sure to look it up.
<rahtgaz> I've just been a little busy for the past couple of weeks, so my forum presence has been limited. Not sure about the upcoming week. But I'll start my vancations the week after. So that's for sure
<rahtgaz> vacations* (hated that typo)
 * Bill_MI wonders if rahtgaz takes vacations in a van. :-)
<ouroumov_> ^^
<rahtgaz> I'll also be including a syntax template for vim
<rahtgaz> an, lol? didn't get the joke
<rahtgaz> van*
<ouroumov_> 'van'cation
<rahtgaz> oh lol
<Bill_MI> Well.. a Van is a vehicle.  They make them into plush campers.
<Bill_MI> I guess they still do. :-)
<rahtgaz> It's a nice addition to my list of things to do when I retire
<Bill_MI> I usually have to work on things around the house... we all that a staycation.
<Bill_MI> all = call
<ouroumov_> I'm in the process of recreating a memory leak bug on Fedora24
<ouroumov_> (MATE-spin)
<rahtgaz> I'm not big on camping to be honest. My dream retirement is buying a small farm and a pickup. Go to town only to buy provisions and leave the rest of my life looking for animals I won't be able to kill for food. My chickens will die of old age
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, in a few years lab-grown meat is gonna become mainstream anyway
<rahtgaz> well, if it tastes as good as the real thing, I won't complain for sure
<ouroumov_> My guess is 20 years from now killing animals for food will be considered deviant behavior
<rahtgaz> I'll drink to that
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Bill_MI> Interesting idea.  I just hope open-source is around at the same time.
<Bill_MI> I beg for the day the average person gasps at the thought of running software they can't examine.
<ouroumov_> Actually that's not my idea, I extrapolated from scientific advances and a book by Peter F. Hamilton called "Fallen Dragon"
<ouroumov_> I'm reading a decent amount of SF these days
<Bill_MI> Great-Granddaughter doesn't think I'm talking to anyone because she can't hear anything. :-)
<Bill_MI> She just started 1st grade and omg I can't believe her energy.
<rahtgaz> kids that age. My wife runs a kindergarten in our house. little devilish angels all of 'em
<Bill_MI> Oh yeah!
<rahtgaz> ouroumov_: you want this. I can't overstate the importance of this collection to any SF reader : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SF_Masterworks
<ouroumov_> rahtgaz, oh gawd
<ouroumov_> Hamilton is not listed on the page, but Alastair Reynolds is :D
<rahtgaz> many are out of print. You could get them off torrent sites. But you can also buy them on amazon fromm other publishers of course. However that's considered the best collection ever devised. I'v been a collector since 2002
<ouroumov_> I only have three books from Alastair Reynolds left to read.
<rahtgaz> any hard science fiction writer is an idol on my book. And alaistar is right there on the top
<ouroumov_> ^^
<Bill_MI> Been a pleasure folks.  I'm off to be a wizard.  Catchya on the boards!
<rahtgaz> Penguin (i think Penguin) released a collection of his short fiction in one volvume.
<ouroumov_> Bye Bill_MI
<rahtgaz> take care Bill_MI : Return to us
<ouroumov_> He'll read the logs :]
<rahtgaz> :)
<rahtgaz> going to bed. take care!
<blackdrake> hi guys can I run a NAS box with ubuntu mate on raspberry pi
<ouroumov_> blackdrake: Isn't storage space extremely limited on a rpi?
<blackdrake> I have a external 1 tb usb drive
<ouroumov_> Well, if you're asking regarding the CPU power & memory, I think the recent versions of rpi are enough.
<blackdrake> ouroumov_: thanks
<ouroumov_> blackdrake, that said
<ouroumov_> Usually for a good NAS you want FreeNAS or such
<ouroumov_> Not sure if that would run on a rpi tough
<ouroumov_> I'm off to sleep, good luck
<greendrake> ouroumov_: thanks mate
<dav_> Hello!
<FinalShroom81> Hello everyone, I am having a problem with chrome on ubuntu mate. Whenever I launch chrome it just shows a black and white screen of nothing. Something similar happens with unity3d on ubuntu-mate. it makes a black block appear in the middle of my screen. any solutions?
#ubuntu-mate 2016-09-11
<RobLoach> FinalShroom81: Can't help you if you leave!
<RobLoach> If you find the logs, try disabling the GPU compositor in MATE Tweak.
<busmaster> I think I came across a bug,
<busmaster> The task switching with Alt+Tab doesn't consider minimized tasks when using Compiz Window Manager
<mahendra> i have problems after instal nvidia
<donatella> what happened to yuyo theme? Why is it disappeared in silence?
<jonah> is there any software i can use to record video from usb webcam
<ivan_> Hola
<bromarc> hello there, does anyone else have the expression that ubuntu mate gets their hdd quite hot? not like lava hot, but still... or is it just me?
<bromarc> whew, weird phrasing... but it's due to me wondering if i could fry some eggs on my laptop case
<bromarc> especially while browsing the web
<Akuli> inxi -s tells you how warm your cpu is
<bromarc> need to install sensors, gimme a sec
<Akuli> most of the time it should be below 50°C, if yours is not your laptop is probably dusty inside
<bromarc> as say: it never works when someone's watching... temp is at 45 atm :D
<Akuli> so not quite hot enough for eggs :)
<bromarc> i have to re-think dinner then :D
<bromarc> thanks for the tip, Akuli
<dudeman> morning folks
<jake__> asdasd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> as
<jake__> dsad
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> as
<jake__> dasd
<jake__> asd
<jake__> asd
<dudeman> jake is a smart man
<donatella> what happened to yuyo theme? Why is it disappeared in silence?
<ouroumov> donatella, maybe you can ask on the forums if you want an answer
<tuffkirby> Anyone know a File locker or something. Folder Encrytion?
<bro_marc> guys, quick question: does the intel-microcode driver cause performance issues? after i disabled it, the cpu does not heat up as badly as it did when enabled...
<ouroumov_> bro_marc, usually no
<bro_marc> weird :D
<bro_marc> well, for whatever reason the temp dropped around 10°c
<olscumpy> I disabled "ubuntu modifications" which was installed in firefox
<olscumpy> but whenever I do a ddg search, "t=canonical" is added to my search string, which annoys me because I didn't ask for that
<olscumpy> for instance https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+is+%5E+in+regex&t=canonical&ia=web
<olscumpy> does anyone know how to stop that?
<rahtgaz> folks have to be more patient on IRC. The answer to his question is you don't because unfortunately the referrer is being now added by duckduckgo. Along with their partnership with Yahoo, it is the other reason why I no longer trust DDG for web searching.
<rahtgaz> good. you came back online
<rahtgaz> I suggest you use SearX. I can no longer recommend DDG. Use the www.searx.me node. It's an excellent search engine with lots of preferences and truly respects your privacy
<rahtgaz> It's aggregates results from various search engines. It's what DDG used to be, but better because you have plenty of additional options that DDG doesn't have or only has due to their partnership with Yahoo
<rahtgaz> It's also open source
<rahtgaz> You can just use any of the available nodes (searx.me being the most popular) or create your own node
<skywalker> anyone here got a mac?
<skywalker> with mate on it
<ouroumov_> not me
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-04
<Tassio> hello
<Tassio> someone agreed?
<Tassio> I'm using the beta version of Ubuntu Mate 17.10 Beta. Using Mutiny. the Trash Icon disappeared from the bar. Anyone know if they took it?
<teebiss> neato
<exoset> salut
<exoset> Quelqu'un ?
<mate|59957> Hi, hope everyone is having a good day, I have a question is it possible to run Debian application on raspberry if I flash ubuntu mate in it ?
<mate|59957> I am stuck at one point the application which I want to use is not designed for ARM structure
<guiverc_t> mate|59957, if the app is x86/x86_64 no .. if its armv7 there is an excellent chance it'll be good, esp if libs are installed in ubuntu-mate.. an ancient version of an app will likely need different lib versions.
<mate|59957> ok thanks :)
<Nish> Where can I find the Ubuntu-mate source code?
<ouroumov> Hello Nish
<ouroumov> Nish, ubuntu-mate specific code is on github: https://github.com/ubuntu-mate
<ouroumov> Nish, mate-desktop code is on github too: https://github.com/mate-desktop/
<ouroumov> The rest of the ubuntu code is available on launchpad.
<Nish> Thank you so much
<Nish> Is the Ubuntu-mate version different for raspberry pi 3?
<ouroumov> Nish, you'd have to ask Wimpy. I'm not really up-to-speed on this matter. I'm not even sure the RPi version is supported like the other Ubuntu versions.
<Guest74913> Antone have an idea how to adjust the the Notification pop-up time? It only takes an glance to read it but distracts me when it goes away.
<kirs> How can I compile and build ubuntu-mate for raspberry pi3?
<sixwheeledbeast> there is a version for rpi
<nicekiwi> heeeeey :)
<nicekiwi> will UbuntuMATE use Wayland as the default display server in 17.10?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-05
<Kyros> omfg how the fuck do you disable ssh-agent
<bray90820> So I am trying to install ubuntu mate on my raspberry pi 3 B but after I copy the image with DD to the SD card all I get is a black screen
<th1_> Hi, I installed Ubuntu Mate beta and the touchpad on this old laptop no longer works, where do I report it?
<th1_> (it worked with 17.04)
<ouroumov> Hi th1_
<th1_> hi ouroumov
<ouroumov> th1_, file a bug against Linux(Ubuntu) on launchpad using the command: ubuntu-bug linux
<ouroumov> You'll need a launchpad account.
<th1_> cool I think I have that, will do it right away
<th1_> Luckily I had an old USB mouse I could use. Bug report was filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1715113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1715113 in linux (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire 5220 touchpad no longer works in Artful Ubuntu MATE beta" [Undecided,New]
<th1_> I love Ubuntu MATE it's really the best :)
<ouroumov> Thanks th1_
<rdalton> can I run gnome 3 on ubuntu-mate
<vlt> rdalton: What does "run" mean here?
<ali1234> you can install it and you can then choose between mate and gnome on the login screen
<rdalton> ok thanks getting back into Linux and want to try a few thing out
<raul_> Which compositor do you use?
<magkneetoe> hey I have MATE but I like the way it is easier for me to access and find apps in GNOME or UNITY with the search feature and pop up box. Any suggestion on how to get at least a search feature? or add the tab-like interface that GNOME/UNITY have?
<sixwheeledbeast> I haven't really played with Gnome3 or Unity but you can have those style layouts in MATE if you require. Does Alt+F2 or Places > Mate Search Tool meet your search requirements?
<magkneetoe> sixwheeledbeast, thanks I like this alternative]
<magkneetoe> alt f2
<magkneetoe> mate tweak allows launcher enabling
<vkareh> @magkneetoe: If you use the Advanced MATE Menu or Brisk Menu, you get the same feature, using the Super (or Windows) key
<magkneetoe> vkareh, thanks. Also Pantheon panel is cool for this feature. Thanks you guys
<reflexiv> hi
<flaccid_bean> Hi, how can I determine what version of gnome-disks is used on ubuntu-mate 160.04. It's a terrible application!
<tsimonq2> !info gnome-disks
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in zesty
<tsimonq2> !info gnome-disks xenial
<ubottu> Package gnome-disks does not exist in xenial
<tsimonq2> grr
<tsimonq2> !info gnome-disk-utility xenial
<ubottu> gnome-disk-utility (source: gnome-disk-utility): manage and configure disk drives and media. In component main, is optional. Version 3.18.3.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 207 kB, installed size 944 kB
<tsimonq2> flaccid_bean: ^^^^
<flaccid_bean> It's on all of my machines and I don't recall ever installing it.
<tsimonq2> flaccid_bean: That's because Ubuntu, Ubuntu MATE, Ubuntu GNOME, Lubuntu, and Ubuntu Kylin pull it in.
<tsimonq2> By defauly.
<flaccid_bean> The basic problems with it are: 1. Terrible user interface and it is pretty unreliable at formatting USB stiks.
<tsimonq2> s/defauly/default/
<flaccid_bean> How can I determine what version of gnome-disks is installed?
<tsimonq2> flaccid_bean: apt show gnome-disk-utility
<flaccid_bean> Thanks that worked. I was trying to do it using gnome-disks from the command-line.
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-06
<tompa[m]> is there a display scale function in Mate 17.10? - couldnt find it
<guest-v2nbgz> join ubuntu
<guest-v2nbgz> halo
<guest-v2nbgz> kto tu
<guest-v2nbgz> halo
<mate|44625> i have install Ubuntu mate 16.04. but in Ubuntu mate
<mate|44625> i have install Ubuntu mate 16.04. but in Ubuntu mate
<mate|44625> i install Ubuntu mate 16.04 on server
<mate|44625> and i access them remotely
<mate|44625> on team Viewer
<mate|44625> in team Viewer all is fine
<mate|44625> but in Server Desktop i open some application that application is opening and closing.
<mate|44625> when i open application shortcut.
<mate|44625> please help to solve this problem
<mate|44625> thank's
<vlt> mate|60694: Which application is closing?
<vlt> mate|60694: And what did you do before to access the machine via team viewer?
<mate|60694> openerp-client v.5
<vlt> mate|60694: And?
<mate|60694> noting i do before to access the machine via team viewer
<vlt> mate|60694: In my experience you need to be running something on the Ubuntu server that a team viewer client couls connect to. And I have no idea what that might be on your Ubuntu install.
<vlt> could
<mate|60694> ok
<ubuntu-mate> Hello. Acute accent don't work well on my spanish keyboard. Look: `a `e `i `o `u. Acute accent must be ON vowels :P
<ubuntu-mate> This is a Dell inspiron 3421
<ubuntu-mate> ´a ´e ´i ´o ´u
<ubuntu-mate> ;)
<ubuntu-mate> Hola. La tilde no funciona bien en mi teclado latinoamericano. Miren: ´a ´e ´i ´o ´u :P
<ubuntu-mate> OK, mute people...
<ubuntu-mate> Bye-bye._
<mate|45431> hello - I am currently installing ubuntu on a USB stick (128 GB) - do you think this is a good idea or using a USB stick will be a problem mid/longterm?
<un2him> Still love ubuntu-mate...not getting into the Solus hype
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-07
<sapnataek> hola
<todd> hello
<morroess14> hallo
<adrschue13> wg
<sun> hello
<tanmay_> Can somebody please tell me how can I integrate google drive with my desktop
<tanmay_> I am on Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<tanmay_> Can somebody please tell me how can I integrate google drive with my desktop
<tanmay_> I am on Ubuntu Mate 16.04
<rthornton> I had to re-install system, now using 16.04.3
<rthornton> the eric, spyder & spyder3 from the gnome-software seems broken;  I was able to install the true spyder3 via pip3, that works well;  I have installed all python parts, dependencies etc, but eric always fails to run
<rthornton> it fails on some qt5-webkit but I have installed all of this via command ine researching the ubuntu hlp online
<rthornton> is something broken with 16.04.3?  I only use the default package repositories
<harry_> hello
<linux-phaedrus> hello
<noxchi> hi all
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-08
<pierre__> hello all !
<pierre__> i've just upgrade my mate on raspberrypi 3 but now firefox crash at startup
<pierre__> can u help me .? :(
<Guest67179> salut
<fenglelyng> hello
<fenglelyng> I must take a resting
<pavlos> ouroumov: trying to reply to a mate post, how do I add white space like "blah-blah    10spaces         blah"?
<gilles_> bonjour
<gilles_> je suis un peu desespere car je n arrive pas a avoir de son sur une pi3 apres l installation
<gilles_> j ai suivi tout un tas de tuto sans succes tout est ok
<gilles_> je suis le seul a avoir ce soucis ?
<gogabouga> hello guys, i have NVIDIA Corporation GT218 [GeForce 210] with Xorg drivers selected, when i select nvidia 340 or nvidia 304 on reboot i have black screen. Also i try to stop X server with ctrl+alt+F1 and again on reboot i had blackscreen
<gogabouga> any help?
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-09
<magkneetoe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25493571/ hi. other than gmock and test. do i need pkgconfig?
<magkneetoe> or was it error. I dont understand
<pavlos> magkneetoe: line 8 says cannot find GTest ... some libraries are missing. I dont know cmake so not sure I can help more
<magkneetoe> thanks pavlos.
<magkneetoe> i am instlling gtest
<pavlos> magkneetoe: and line 11 about pkgconfig ... some definitions are not set
<pavlos> magkneetoe: https://askubuntu.com/questions/717302/cmake-could-not-find-pkgconfig-missing-pkg-config-executable
<magkneetoe> i appreciate the link
<snowrichard> hi
<snowrichard> using mate 17.10 on my amd64.  Looks nice
<magkneetoe> hi snowrichard
<magkneetoe> have you checked that you can change your menu looks
<soundmaster80> possibly a dumb question... however, when trying to customize my fonts, the selector does not display all fonts properly. Some just show with boxes with 0054, 0068, 0064, etc in them. Is there a fix for this or at least an explaination? i I pick a font displayed this way it is shown correctly and seems to just be this screen
<patrick__> yo
<patrick__> I´ve been on mint before
<patrick__> wussup my people
<patrick__> ya
<vicky> Hi
<hack13> I am wondering if I could get a hand, I am having some issues with installing 17.04
<hack13> I checked my installation media, and it is fine but I get all the way installed and then I get an error stating it cannot install grub to the drive
<hack13> Exact error is "Executing 'grub-install /dev/dm-0' failed. This is a fatal error."
<Nezchan> Hi, I'm having a bit of trouble with the file browser. Every time I try to open anything from the Places menu, it tries to open all the files there in my audio player, in this case Clementine.
<Nezchan> Purging Clementine and manually deleting the configuration folder in .local causes it to act normally, but the problem comes back as soon as I re-install Clementine.
<Nezchan> I'm hoping there's some way to deal with this beyond "never use Clementine again" since it's the audio player that most suits my needs.
<Nezchan> I'd appreciate any input
<Nezchan> I'm seeing old bug reports of similar behaviour from 2010 and 2014, except the problem was with VLC and Audacity respectively.
<Nezchan> So I don't think it's a Clementine-specific issue, but something to do with the menus. If I open my file browser from a desktop icon it works fine.
<Nezchan> However, using the right-click in my browser's downloads tab and hitting "open in file manager" gives me the problem as well.
<Nezchan> Running Caja from the Applications menu also works fine.
<pavlos> Nezchan: in Edit, Prefes can you look at the media tab, maybe disassociate Clementine
<Nezchan> It isn't associated. Every selection is set to "Ask what to do"
<Nezchan> I managed to get my issue dealt with. Thanks for the assistance.
<jose__> hola
<jose__> hola
<jose__> alguno habla español
<loida> hola
<tv_> hi ich habe gerade ubunto mate installiert und habe ein paar einstellungsfragen
<tv_> hi need help with settings
#ubuntu-mate 2017-09-10
<omar_> hola
<ubuntu-mate> ayuda para la instalacion
<TaZeR> which setting do u need help with?
<TaZeR> i know some of them but not all
<voltron> aaa
<voltron> hello
<voltron> how to turn off battery broken notifications
<voltron> plz someone help me
<voltron>  plz someone help me
<voltron> hello
<voltron> is anybody here
<voltron> ???
<TaZeR> open up dconf editor and navigate to /org/mate/power-manager and then untick notify-low-capacity
<aptanet> Is anyone running the beta with Mutiny? I'm finding the dock massively buggy and have reported a selection of bugs.
<aptanet> I'm digging in the hope I can be more help that just reporting that it isn't working properly!
<luis_> samsung printer problem
<deskwizard> Howdy! Any of you seen something like that before? I get this pretty much everytime the machine wakes up from sleep. Fullscreen chrome/chromium, with the nvidia driver. Nouveau driver completely hangs chrome on wakeup. https://image.ibb.co/fOksjF/20170910_082124.jpg
<deskwizard> I was having green flickers in VLC when it overlaid the UI so I disabled gpu composition, worked for VLC, I was hoping it'd fix both but no cigar
<mate|12801> Hello !
<mate|12801> I experience some problems getting the full image for rapsberry pi3. Do someone know what is happening with it? Seems the download finishes at around 950 mb. Impossible to unzip.
<mate|12801> Any suggestion?
<mate|12801> Hope this is the right place to ask... if not, please tell me how to ask! :)
<mate|12801> or maybe where ;)
<messett> lütfen türkçe bilip yardımcı olabilecek kimse var mı?
<messett> yardımcı olabilecek kimse yok mu?
<austin> Wow
<Guest99029> hello? anybody there?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-03
<J16N> Hello
<J16N> Anyone here?
<DarkPsydeLord> me
<DarkPsydeLord> does it count anyway?
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-04
<CrazyTux> how is Ubuntu Mate 18.04 different from Mint Mate 19?
<CrazyTux> do they have packages of different versions?
<A|an> ubuntu mate 18.04...when I click on the trash icon at the lower right of the screen, to open trash, vlc starts trying to open in a spasm...does anyone know how to fix this?
<sixwheeledbeast> Is this a "trash icon" in a panel? Maybe try resetting the panel.
<A|an> no, it's the trash icon in the usual place, the lower right-hand corner...
<A|an> evidently the problem has cropped up before....i found mention of it on ubuntuforums...but the proposed solution didn't work for me
<A|an> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1759788
<A|an> interestingly, i have a second user account made and the problem doesn't exist for that account
<A|an> you can open the trash folder from clicking the icon, no problem
<A|an> with the first user account, vlc tries to open, but not successfully...it spasms"
<A|an> with another window overlaying it...it's definitely a glitch somewhere
<A|an> I guess I'll post the problem to ubuntuforums and see if anyone know what to do
<sixwheeledbeast> I don't have anything on the desktop, so i wouldn't call it a "usual" thing. I would maybe try removing it and readding it with MATE Tweak.
<sixwheeledbeast> Failing that try looking in your users config files or the default applications list?
<A|an> Removing/replacing with Tweak sounded like a good idea and I do so...the replaced Trash icon is on the desktop proper, not in the very lower righthand corner,next to the four desktop spaces...placing the trash icon on that menu bar reinitiates the problem...vlc tries to open...so, I just left the large Trash icon on the desktop. Close enough!
<A|an> do=did, geez...this is someone else's laptop, that I'm trying to get setup with nooo glitches
<A|an> https://imgur.com/a/5xDiOrb
<A|an> That's from my administrator account...the trash icon work fine.
<A|an> But you can't use Tweak to place it to the very far right, next to the four desktop icons.
<A|an> Like it is in the pic
<TimNZ> hi all
<TimNZ> :)
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-05
<erle-> my user is in the wireshark group
<erle-> when I launch Wireshark from the launcher, I cannot access network devices
<erle-> when I launch it from the terminal (without sudo), I can
<erle-> weird bug
<erle-> your launcher does not properly set the environment
<alkisg> Try reporting it to wireshark in launchpad, not in mate...
<alkisg> Mate is the desktop environment, wireshark is an unrelated program
<erle-> no, the problem is not wireshark
<erle-> the problem is that the process is started with the wrong environment
<erle-> group membership etc
<erle-> the problem is much lower level: access to certain files for members of a group
<erle-> also this does not happen with any other method of launching wireshark, only mate launcher
<alkisg> erle-: the wireshark package ships the icon for all desktop environments
<alkisg> So if the icon says "run with this group", it does. If it doesn't, it doesn't.
<alkisg> Specifically, it would be in /usr/share/applications/wireshark.desktop
<alkisg> The Exec= line there
<erle-> alkisg, no, there is nothing like run with group
<erle-> my user is a group member
<erle-> just running wireshark command is sufficient
<erle-> no sudo magic or anything
<alkisg> erle-: you're missing the point
<alkisg> Whatever it is, it's handled by the wireshark packaging team and code
<alkisg> The mate developers and code never mention wireshark anywhere
<alkisg> So you can't fix wireshark issues in the mate code, because it doesn't ship any wireshark launchers
<alkisg> erle-: see here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/wireshark-gtk/filelist
<alkisg> The package "wireshark-gtk" ships the file "/usr/share/applications/wireshark-gtk.desktop" which is the launcher
<alkisg> So any problems with the launcher are to be filed against that package that ships it
<Stabington> evenin gents
<Stabington> Just installed this distro. It's quite nice
<Stabington> Things just kinda work. Haven't really had any issues yet. Feels strange just being able to play wow in peace :D
 * pavlushka thumbs up to Stabington 
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-06
<cim209> hello anyone around
<alkisg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cim209> hello i was just wondering what would be the performance gain from mate 16.04 to 18?
<alkisg> Possibly none
<alkisg> It's about newer programs, not about performance...
<cim209> i see
<cim209> just wondering if it'll run ok with my old machine. 2.5gb ram intel core duo 2
<alkisg> Sure
<alkisg> I run it on p4's with 1 gb ram
<cim209> oh wow nice
<cim209> would it be unwise to upgrade from 16 to 18?
<alkisg> cim209: it's designed to support that, although I haven't done it
<cim209> hmm
<cim209> i guess one way to find out
<linuxr> hello everybody, I have just done a fresh installation of ubuntu-mate 18.04 and everything OK so far. The only thing is firefox which has ugly application font (some serif font)...anyone knows how to fix this? thanks
<Stabington> mate panel has appeared as an icon on Plank ._. wat do
<Stabington> (Pantheon theme thingy)
<pavlushka> doing a do-release-upgrade on RPI3B, going from xenial to bionic, will it be safe?
<sixwheeledbeast> bionic isn't released for rpi
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-07
<drasch> somehow light-locker got installed along with mate-screensaver ... this seemed to cause double-locking, suspend troubles, and other oddness.
<drasch> is this something that should be bugged? or documented somewhere?
<drasch> I'm happy to do either/both, looking for direction...
<cim209> so i upgraded from 16 to 18, no issues :D
<qwefytuoityty> Athlon X4 840 Quad Core, two modules 4 cores, fm2+. Need 4 or 2 control cores? https://screenshots.firefox.com/8PixeHdOSoIM3xct/null
<qwefytuoityty> If the Intel processor with Hyper-Threading technology, it's clear to me. Control of logical cores is not necessary.
<qwefytuoityty> Control of logical cores don't need
<m4t> drasch: uhm, installing any of these packages would've pulled it in light-locker-dbgsym light-locker-settings lubuntu-gtk-desktop lubuntu-desktop light-locker:i386 xubuntu-desktop xubuntu-core xfce4-session ubuntustudio-desktop-core ubuntustudio-desktop lxqt-session lxlock lubuntu-gtk-desktop lubuntu-desktop
<m4t> could check for their presence with: dpkg -l|egrep 'light-locker-dbgsym|light-locker-settings|lubuntu-gtk-desktop|lubuntu-desktop|light-locker:i386|xubuntu-desktop|xubuntu-core|xfce4-session|ubuntustudio-desktop-core|ubuntustudio-desktop|lxqt-session|lxlock|lubuntu-gtk-desktop|lubuntu-desktop'
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: https://imgur.com/rbOds3U, RPI#B ubuntu-mate bionic
<pavlushka> RPI3B
<pavlushka> and this https://imgur.com/a/DudWbiW of RPI3B ubuntu-mate bionic \o/
<cim209> pavlushka, that gtk warning
<pavlushka> cim209: topmenu-gtk package is not available, I tried compiling that but no change
<cim209> i just joined the 18.04 club
<pavlushka> cim209: aha, and about that topmenu-gtk from github is here https://github.com/dnk/topmenu-gtk
<cim209> i get that error too
<pavlushka> cim209: but I think that's not much of a problem
<cim209> yeah i don't mind
<pavlushka> cim209: the issue is because that package is only available for Ubuntu 16.04 xenial, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/topmenu-gtk
<cim209> i see
<pavlushka> cim209: oh, the reason to drop topmenu-gtk is that it is based on gtk2 and ahs issue with gtk3, so Ubuntu-mate which is based on gtk3 had to drop topmenu-gtk
<pavlushka> so now the question is, how to fix those topmenu-gtk false messages just not to appear
<pavlushka> for those who upgraded from xenial to bionic.
<drasch> m4t: you're definitely right.  I installed  xubuntu-desktop pulled this in. My issue was that there was undesirable interaction between this and the MATE desktop.
<m4t> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<JustJohnny> I have a weird problem, maybe someone here can help. I use firefox on my Ubuntu Mate, but some textboxes appear dark-grey instead of white, and on others the font color is nearly white so its difficult to see anything you type. I think it might have something to do with the Mate skin i'm using but, is there any way to configure just firefox to solve this?
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: yes, go to Firefox's preference and select not to use system theme
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: instead choose the theme that suits you
<JustJohnny> I already did, but still the text shows lightgrey sometimes
<JustJohnny> still, solved in most pages except one (that I use a lot) could it be a problem with the page itself? Thanks pavlushka! :)
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: could be, I cant tell for sure without viewing the page :)
<JustJohnny> its an internal dolibarr server for my company :(
<JustJohnny> thin is, it works fine in other browsers
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: try to change fonts colors in the preference to see if that helps
<JustJohnny> I did, no effect just on this page
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: if you can share a screenshot of that
<JustJohnny> can I? would be my first on IRC :$
<pavlushka> JustJohnny: use this to do that, imgur.com
<JustJohnny> I will if I can connect later, I have to go. But thanks for the help :D
<sixwheeledbeast> pavlushka: just because it is possible, that doesn't make it supported or stable
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: my question was is it safe? and it looks like possible and safe enough
<sixwheeledbeast> Oh it's possible. you can always do-release upgrade or dist-upgrade if upstream has a new version but that doesn't mean you should
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: and packages are already ported, they just didn't finished that and didn't bundled those
<sixwheeledbeast> There have been plenty of people upgrade to 17.10 on Rpi and come here saying this and that doesnt work for example.
<sixwheeledbeast> You results may vary is the answer I suppose.
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: "do-release-upgrade" and "do-release-upgrade -d" has a fundamental difference
<pavlushka> if "do-release-upgrade" is applicable and works without issue, then care has been taken enough for the upgrade
<sixwheeledbeast> I mentioned nothing about development releases.
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: other than LTS to LTS upgrade, the upgrade is a development upgrade
<pavlushka> if they already in 17.10 on RPI, then they have done it before, the dev upgrade
<pavlushka> but only the 17.10 to 18.04 lts got messy in their case
<sixwheeledbeast> no I assume they did a dist-upgrade before 18.04 was released. Development (alpha), Normal (Official) and LTS releases are different
<sixwheeledbeast> I am talking about waves of questions asked here before 18.04 was even released for ubuntu upstream
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: dist-upgrade is just for making the system packages up-to-date
<pavlushka> and yes may there was many issue
<pavlushka> which looks like has been almost fixed by now
<pavlushka> *may be, were
<sixwheeledbeast> dist-upgrade forces all dependencies of all packages to upgrade. do-release-upgrade is preferred for ubuntu but it basically does dist-upgrade with added checks and cleanup
<pavlushka> sixwheeledbeast: what you are talking about is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" but it will remain in the same distribution.
<pavlushka> it sounds like a distribution upgrade but its not :)
<sixwheeledbeast> Anyway put basically 18.04 may work in the most part but you may run into issues that nobody knows of yet. Hence my point about just there is an option to upgrade that doesn't mean you can. the upgrader just knows there is a new distribution version available not your architecture. I have seen it with other Debian based distros.
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-08
<cim209> hello i just upgraded to 18 from 16, my login wallpaper doesn't show up. i even changed the lightdm settings
<cim209> here's my settings https://imgur.com/meNajey
<cim209> hello i just upgraded to 18 from 16, my login wallpaper doesn't show up. i even changed the lightdm settings. here's my settings https://imgur.com/meNajey
<johnjay> hey, i just installed ubuntu mate 16.04 onto my raspi and it wants me to install a software center?
<johnjay> is that right?
<johnjay> that doesn't make sense to me so i just went to the command line and typed sudo apt install
<duoi> hey
<duoi> can anyone recommend anything for having the top bar on multiple monitors?
<sixwheeledbeast> cim209: there is a new greeter in 18.04. try setting up your wallpaper again in System Prefs.
<cim209> sixwheeledbeast, i'll try
<cim209> sixwheeledbeast, btw system preferences is a macOS thing
<sixwheeledbeast> duoi: Never done multi monitors but can you not add a new panel to each monitor?
<sixwheeledbeast> cim209: System > Preferences > Look and Feel if you are being pedantic ;)
<cim209> this is mate
<sixwheeledbeast> I had exactly the same moving from 17.10 to 18.04
<cim209> sixwheeledbeast, https://imgur.com/JVY0G0O i've tried all those settings
<cim209> nothing there about logins
<sixwheeledbeast> lightdm-settings is package IIRC
<sixwheeledbeast> Seems it may also be under Administration > Login Window too?
<sixwheeledbeast> The lightdm settings window you have in your screenshot looks like the old one from 17.10
<cim209> sixwheeledbeast, did you get my message?
<cim209> my wifi just dropped
<sixwheeledbeast> nope
<duoi> sixwheeledbeast, no idea
<duoi> this is my first day on MATE
<duoi> evaluating suitability to throw on my new laptop for work
<duoi> so im installing it at home
<duoi> how would i add a new panel to the second monitor?
<sixwheeledbeast> try adding panels and using MATE Tweak to find a panel layout you like. Right click add new panel.
<duoi> ive looked over the Tweak tool but i cant find an option for a second panel on a second monitor
<duoi> wait, i figured it out
<duoi> thank you
<nerdypauldapps> Hey guys, I am new to the community
<sixwheeledbeast> duoi: np
<nerdypauldapps> Are there any mentors around that could help me get started :)
<sixwheeledbeast> Wiki and the UM website are helpful for newbies. IRC is generally for a specific question
<sixwheeledbeast> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<m4t> anyone ever seen lightdm freeze at the login screen background after logging in? cursor is frozen too. everything loads but nothing is displayed until i switch from x->console->x
<m4t> i was hoping it was something simple like the recent x11 library upgrades, but it's still happening after downgrading :/
<m4t> huh, seems something with my xorg.conf (which i've used in its current incarnation since i switched to 18.04 in april)
<m4t> removing xorg.conf = instant desktop ;(
#ubuntu-mate 2018-09-09
<Boyette> omg
<Boyette> im really in
<Boyette> is someone here to help me
<Boyette> my ubuntu mate 18 doenst boot anymore.. i get stuck at blincking cursor black screen
<Boyette> however i can access the terminal
<alkisg> Boyette: was it working before? What happened that broke it?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> i can still access tty1
<sixwheeledbeast> You will need to expand on your problem and system for anyone to be able to help.
